# Texas Secession Movement Gaining Momentum



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.

Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 21, 2013)

Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.


Dream on, asshole.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 21, 2013)

Take the Cowgals with you!!!


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



Oh, here we go again; Texas wants to become a part of Mexico now.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> ...


Texas would deal with Mexico quickly and effectively, unlike our spineless politicians in Washington.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

I think we should just kick out the west coast and northeast USA --- oh and Illinois...


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 21, 2013)

The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright


----------



## auditor0007 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.



The US would probably end up having to support Mexico in a conflict with Texas, as Mexico is our ally.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> I think we should just kick out the west coast and northeast USA --- oh and Illinois...



Yes... eliminate the most prosperous sections of your country.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should just kick out the west coast and northeast USA --- oh and Illinois...
> ...



Most prosperous? LMAO!!!

I'll take Texas, Oklahoma, and Alaska over New York and Cali ANY DAY!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Most prosperous? LMAO!!!
> 
> I'll take Texas, Oklahoma, and Alaska over New York and Cali ANY DAY!



You being sarcasm bro?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 21, 2013)

Im sure this makes the pants of some rise. Myself im not into the tinfoil hat porn.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Most prosperous? LMAO!!!
> ...



um, no...

Give me the land and the oil - you can keep all the secular leftists.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> um, no...
> 
> Give me the land and the oil - you can keep all the secular leftists.



Oh gotcha.  Then I get industry, media, as much oil as you have, and a little bit less land.  Deal!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > um, no...
> ...



No, I want everything but the west coast and the Northeast. I get virtually all the oil and plenty of industry, and People who value God, family, America, and hard work. You get all the mouths to feed, the liberal media, self loving secularists, and the gang bangers.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 21, 2013)

This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered. 

Within five years Texas would probably resemble Guatemala, but at least they wouldn't have to deal with the 21st century.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered.
> 
> Within five years Texas would probably resemble Guatemala, but at least they wouldn't have to deal with the 21st century.


And after Texas does it, other states will follow.  Eventually all the productive states will secede, and the freeloaders will be left to fend for themselves.  That'll be fun to watch.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered.
> ...



And if the fundamentalists have their way you might get really lucky and have a war!!!

Idiot.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered.
> 
> Within five years Texas would probably resemble Guatemala, but at least they wouldn't have to deal with the 21st century.


I think they want to secede exactly because they don't want it to resemble Guatemala. Relying on the federal government to police borders is obviously failing.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


Fuck you.  Don't play the "war card" on me, asshole.  YOU'RE the one bringing it up, not me.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered.
> ...


It'll be interesting to see how they survive without all of us evil capitalists to pay for their freebies.


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2013)

The empire of Texas wouldn't last long



> Oil production in Texas peaked in 1972 at 3.4 million barrels per day.
> 
> Twenty years later, production had fallen by more than half, to 1.68 million barrels per day.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

editec said:


> The empire of Texas wouldn't last long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be just Texas.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...



With the current administration?  Nah, Mexico would be screwed.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



And whatever is left of industry after the sucking sound stops and it all ends up in China.  (Or Texas)


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

The illegals would all leave anyway because their welfare, food stamps, and free healthcare would be cut off.  They would flock to the liberal states.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The illegals would all leave anyway because their welfare, food stamps, and free healthcare would be cut off.  They would flock to the liberal states.



I'm not seeing a negative.  I'd like to see Alaskans grow a spine and start a movement like this.  We are somewhat handicapped by the fact that a fairly large cultural sub-group is absolutely, abjectly addicted to the Fed tit and preferential treatment by the Fed.


----------



## Oldguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow!  250,000 members out of a population of 26 million.  Sounds like a ground-swell of support to me!

And, of course, probably only 1 out of a 100 of those screwballs would actually take up arms to defend their newly independent Texas.

Go ahead.  Start your secession movement and see how far you get before we regular, patriotic Texans put you and your treasonous ideas where they belong.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

Sell it to China...pay off the debt.  Then buy it back for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Oldguy said:


> And, of course, probably only 1 out of a 100 of those screwballs would actually take up arms to defend their newly independent Texas.
> 
> Go ahead.  Start your secession movement and see how far you get before we regular, patriotic Texans put you and your treasonous ideas where they belong.


Another liberal advocating civil war.  Interesting.


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...



You pimp Texas succession and your retort is "Dream on, asshole?"

Are you on drugs?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Toro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


It's "secession", not "succession".  What a dumb shit.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

Toro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



He's a member of the "party of stupid"....this post is proof.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Boy, that was a real zinger!


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Oooooh, got me on spelling at 6 in the morning.  Congrats.  That'll be your greatest achievement this year.  Congratulations. 

Meanwhile, you're a total moron to think that "secession" has anything other than a zero chance of happening.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



I completely support this effort.  

Take Arizona, Mississippi, Alabama, Kansas, and West Virginia with you.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Toro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Spelling?  No, you spelled it right, only you used the wrong word.  That's because you're stupid.


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yeah, that's it.  I'm "stupid."  And you think there's a chance Texas will leave the union. 





Outstanding.


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2013)

Successionism is_ treason._


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

It really should be the Texan Exodus Movement.

And these crazy fat fucks should buy their own island and start their own country.


----------



## ima (Feb 21, 2013)

editec said:


> Successionism is_ treason._



And here I was thinking that the US is the land of the free, not a big, open air prison.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Baaaahahahah..Toro stupid?

Well ducats to doughnuts I bet ol' Toro pays more in taxes then you make in a decade.

I'm with the stupid guy on this one.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

ima said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Successionism is_ treason._
> ...



No one is keeping the dumb fat fucks in this country.

They can leave.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> ...



Naw.

Leave the land and move.

Islands for Sale Worldwide - Private Islands Online


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

editec said:


> Successionism is_ treason._


"Successionism"?  Man, you really ARE an idiot, aren't you?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> I'm with the stupid guy on this one.


That doesn't surprise me.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.


 they will probably complain about their new mexican president not being able to build a fence to keep the evil americans out...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



speaking of spineless politicians and Boehner (the tan man) with his alligator tears comes to mind .... not to mention  Little (Eddie Munster) ryan with that coward of a leader John Cornyn ... with his fearless leader who still trying to remember the three things he wants out of gubment ... little rickie Ferry, I mean Perry...


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with the stupid guy on this one.
> ...



It shouldn't.

Because ol' Toro knows more about the Constitution then you folks do.

How ever you want to spell it.

Unless you go through congress? It's treason. And anyone advocating for a violent secession is a traitor.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


You mean "Crocodile tears"?     I'm beginning to think all the stupid liberals get up early.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Well, stupid, so far the only ones on this thread who have mentioned violence are liberals.  You would be the third one.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 21, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should just kick out the west coast and northeast USA --- oh and Illinois...
> ...



And the most intelligent.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...


I can see it now ... Obama  launches and attack on the capital city of TEX ASS with B2 bombers ... with guided laser missiles ... BAMB !!! theres goes perry and John conyn and the rest of the leader ship In the country of TEX ASS ... hell they would fall faster then Saddam did ... you see those TEX ASSASSINS running in circle shouting "we's a gona' die ... heaven help us we's a gona die...


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Successionism is_ treason._
> ...


Lol, that is pretty bad!


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Hookay.

Exactly how do you think this should go down?

Because by the book?

A bill has to pass through congress. Then get signed by the President.

That's not going to happen.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


 no I clearly said alligator tears


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Successionism is_ treason._
> ...



nooooooooooooooooo!!!!! that honor goes to you ...


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


I suggest you do a little (no, a lot) of reading before you make yourself look even dumber than you already do.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...


I know.  That's what's so funny.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 21, 2013)

.

This appears to be a serious thread.  Excellent.  The comedic potential is off the charts, seriously.

From the article: _As of Feb. 12, 2013, there are more than 111,000 "likes" on the group's Facebook page. _



.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 21, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


My vote is for the guy that "coined" the term successionism.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Meathead said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


  Yeah, that IS pretty stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

Great news for Mexico

They have wanted Texas back for 150 years. Too bad Texas will not have an Army to defend them

Habla Espanol?


----------



## ima (Feb 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Great news for Mexico
> 
> They have wanted Texas back for 150 years. Too bad Texas will not have an Army to defend them
> 
> Habla Espanol?



So why wouldn't Texas have an army?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Great news for Mexico
> 
> They have wanted Texas back for 150 years. Too bad Texas will not have an Army to defend them
> 
> Habla Espanol?


20% of the guns in the U.S. are in Texas.  How long do you think it would take to put an army together?


----------



## konradv (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



The secessionists are delusional.  The movement may be growing, but it's never going to gain the kind of support it needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 21, 2013)

konradv said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> ...





Ssssshhhhh!!!

.


----------



## Toro (Feb 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I wish I was as well-off as you think I am!  lol. Of course, you could probably say the same thing about half the board and SJ. 

I don't know much about the Constitution tbh but I do know a little bit about math. If there was a vote amongst Texans, Obama won 41% of the vote. Assuming that everyone who voted for Obama voted against secession, that means 86% of Romney voters would have to vote yes for a simple majority vote to pass. Even if half of Romney's voters voted yes, then the only way this could win is if the secessionists expanded the vote by ~60% of eligible voters who didn't vote in 12, and win every single one of them. That's not going to happen. 

But SJ is telling others to "dream on" and they're stupid.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Well first off..I suppose one can "look" dumb..but to "be" dumb you must lose the ability to speak. I haven't.

Secondly, every serious secessionist movement in this country has led to violence. Including a war which saw the greatest number of American deaths in America's history.

So when you folks casually bring this up..it has serious and violent ramifications in the long run.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmqtNiy4lgc]Texas Sovereignty or Secession Rally - Larry Kilgore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> This appears to be a serious thread.  Excellent.  The comedic potential is off the charts, seriously.
> 
> ...



I could start a Facebook page highlighting a flaming bag of poo with the caption "See if this bag of poo can get more likes than John Boehner". 111,000 "likes" in no time.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great news for Mexico
> ...



Remember the Alamo?

You will be up against the Mexican Army with tanks, attack helicopters, an Air Force.....good luck with your Wolverine tactics

At least the rest of loyal United States would be able to watch you get your asses kicked on the nightly news


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 21, 2013)

.

The group's  President calls a meeting to order:


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



*How?  Send out the Cowboys?  The drug cartel lords would be sitting in Rick Perry's chair in the governor's mansion in Austin shooting holes in the ceiling and drinking tequila shots out of the Lone Star State china collection in no time at all.  

And please let everyone in Texas know that they lose their SS and Medicare if they secede.  All their federal bennies that they have paid into all those years.....*POOF*.  Obama will take their funds and buy hundreds of thousands of cell phones and distribute them in Mississippi, Oklahoma, New Mexico and Louisiana so that American citizens there can call the Illegal Alien HotLine and report the first Texan who tries to cross over and enter the U.S. without a Texan passport.*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

Of course, we will have to build a fence around the Texas/US border to keep the illegals from sneaking in

Texas can set up border towns where they sell trinkets to American tourists


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



I'm glad.   The sooner Texas is gone from the Union again, the better.


----------



## Article 15 (Feb 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Of course, we will have to build a fence around the Texas/US border to keep the illegals from sneaking in
> 
> Texas can set up border towns where they sell trinkets to American tourists



An electrified fence with gun towers and cauldrons of boiling oil to dump on people. 

A moat too!


----------



## slackjawed (Feb 21, 2013)

WE always hear about Texas when talk of secession starts. Interesting thing is there are and have been active seperatists movements in the USA for a long time.

from;
List of active separatist movements in North America - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

snippet;
"U.S. States

    * Flag of Alaska.svg Alaska
          o Political party: Alaskan Independence Party[1]
    * Pine Ridge Flag.svgLakota Sioux
          o Pressure group(s): Lakotah Oyate
          o Proposed state: Republic of Lakotah
    * Confederate National Flag since Mar 4 1865.svg The South
          o Pressure group(s): League of the South
          o Proposed state: Confederate States of America
          o See also: Neo-confederate movement
    * Flag of Texas.svg Texas
          o Proposed state: Republic of Texas
          o Pressure group(s): Republic of Texas
          o See: Texas Secession Movement
          o Militant organization:The Republic of Texas Group
    * Flag of Vermont Republic.svg Vermont
          o Proposed state: Vermont Republic
          o Political party: Vermont Independence Party[2][3]
          o Pressure group(s): Second Vermont Republic
    * Flag of Cascadia.svg Washington + Oregon + the Canadian province of British Columbia
          o Proposed state: Cascadia
          o Pressure group: Cascadia Independence Movement

[edit] Other territories

    * Flag of Puerto Rico.svg Puerto Rico

    Secessionist movements

        * Political party: Puerto Rican Independence Party (PIP)
        * Pressure group: Puerto Rican Nationalist Party, Movimiento Independentista Nacional Hostosiano (MINH), Socialist Front (FS), Puerto Rican independence movement (MPI)
        * Militant organization: Boricua Popular Army (Macheteros)"


The list is interesting, to say the least. 

I mean what the hell are the Lakota Sioux thinking? They damn near were eradicated in the 1800's, and now get all that free shit from the federal govt.

Talk about bite the hand that feeds you.....


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, we will have to build a fence around the Texas/US border to keep the illegals from sneaking in
> ...



Why would we settle for anything less?

Securing the Texas/US border would be a national priority. We all know how worthless and uneducated most Texans are. We can't have them streaming across our borders putting Mexicans out of work.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 21, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...



You're an imbecile.  No American is ever going to shoot at any Texan.


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered.
> 
> Within five years Texas would probably resemble Guatemala, but at least they wouldn't have to deal with the 21st century.



You mean Cali and the Northeast would resemble the Soviet Union just before it collapsed.  Mass emigration would begin when tax rates in the people's republic reached 60%


----------



## bripat9643 (Feb 21, 2013)

Saigon said:


> And if the fundamentalists have their way you might get really lucky and have a war!!!
> 
> Idiot.



A war with whom?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Um, they would if they were committing an act of treason...duh. 

It's all moot. Texas isn't going anywhere...more's the pity (joke)


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > This might be the best solution for everyone, all things considered.
> ...


 
It will be funny to see bleeding heart liberals shutting their borders to members of La Raza. They wanted border states to take the hits for their magnanimity and largess. Liberals pride themselves on grandiose generosity to n'er-do-wells at other peoples' expense, while they take their savings to the bank. Bankrupting people they hate gives them cause for a huge kumbaya moment.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 21, 2013)

konradv said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> ...



It may, loons breed too ya know.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Mexicans will have no problem though

We will just sit back and cheer them on


----------



## ima (Feb 21, 2013)

Ya, Mexico is going to attack Texas.  

Right after they take their OWN country back.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 21, 2013)

ima said:


> Ya, Mexico is going to attack Texas.
> 
> Right after they take their OWN country back.



Reality check

Texas can't even stop pregnant women and young men from crossing the border. How the hell would they stop the gang bangers and drug cartels that now control much of Mexico?  Make no mistake, if the US wasn't protecting Texas you would get SWAMPED with illegals and criminals.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Deal....take Missississippi too plz.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 21, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



They would be hiding in the Alamo.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great news for Mexico
> ...



   Yeah...because an army is just about guns........any kind of guns.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Wanna bet?


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 21, 2013)

bodecea said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...


 Still hatin' on Texas, I see. You have TDS. (Texas Derangement Syndrome.) See a doctor of Psychiatry.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

>

Personally I think a State can secede.  As the Civil War and Texas v. White showed, summary secession based on actions of the individual State only is not possible.  However under Congresses authority under the United States Constitution (Article I Section 8) it is within the purview of Congress to deal with those that place themselves in a state of insurrection.  Insurrection of course being act of revolt against civil authority, in this case the authority of United States government of which the State is a part.  Now if a State wants to secede, they would need to pass a secession bill and then forward it to Congress.  Congress then can approve or disapprove the request.  If they approve (just as they have to do to admit a new State), then they have decided to allow for the peaceful transfer of the member State to the status of an independent country.

What I&#8217;d like to see is for Congress to pass a State Secession Act of 20XX which would layout the process and codify it into law.  That would define both the process and the expected outcomes of a States attempt to secede so that people voting for such secession would understand exactly what ending their relationship as part of the United States means.

Something along these lines&#8230;


***********************************************************

1.  Supremacy
In accordance with the United States Constitution, Article I Section 8, the Congress is empowered to determine if a status of insurrection exists with a member state.  If a State wishes to peacefully secede from the union, they may do so with a approval of the will of the American people as expressed through they duly elected representatives to Congress.  As per Article IV (paragraph 2) of the United States Constitution and the laws of the United States is the supreme law of the land and supersede conflicting state laws. When there are conflicts between the provisions of this act and other federal law, then Congress establishes that this act will be valid and override subordinate law.

2.  Process
If the people of a State wish to peacefully secede from the bonds established between themselves and the other peoples of the United States, they can do so under the following process.  The State government must lay before the people the ability directly vote on the question of secession through a general voting process that includes all individuals otherwise eligible to vote in federal elections.  If such a vote to secede passes, then the Governor of the State will prepare and remit to the United States Congress a Notice of Intent to Secede which will include the election results and the proposed date of secession which will be no sooner than 60-days from the date the notice is delivered to Congress.

3.  Citizenship
Any citizen of the State petitioning for secession will have 60-days from the Congressional notification date to determine which country they will become a citizen of.  This is decision will be final and irrevocable.  Any individual that does not inform the United States Department of State through a process that will be define by the United State Secretary of State will retain their United States citizenship, except that, any individual registering for or participating in a government election in the new country after the date of independence, will be considered to have voluntarily revoked their United States citizenship and accepted citizenship in the new country.  Any individual who voluntarily joins the Armed Forces and/or Militia of the new country will similarly be considered to have voluntarily revoked their United States Citizenship.

4.  Ex-Citizens
Any individual who voluntarily revokes their citizenship to assume citizenship in the new country, either directly or through other such action as voting or becoming a part of the military of the foreign country, forfeits any and all expectations of support from the United States government to  include pensions, social security, medical benefits and all other such entitlement programs afforded to United States citizens.

5.  Passports
All United States passports issued to citizens of the new country will be revoked upon the date of secession.  It will be the responsibility of the new country to issue new passports and protect the interest of it&#8217;s citizen abroad.  Citizen of the new country should not expect assistance from the United States Department of State.

6.  Assumption of Debt
Any State that secedes from the union will assume a proportion of any national debt of the United States, the sum of such debt will be proportional to the percentage of the whole population of the United States and the population of the seceding State as of the date the vote was cast by the people of said State.

7.  Payment of Federal Monies
Congress may take such actions as it feels needful to curb the flow and payment of federal dollars to the seceding State during the period of consideration by the Congress but that no Federal dollars for the maintenance of a State will continue upon the official date of independence.  The new country thus being a foreign power from that date forward.

9. Transfer of Property (Mobile)
All property owned by the United States or is agencies (for example DOD, FBI, NASA, ATF, DEA, ICE, etc&#8230 will be peacefully transferred back to the United States.  Equipment that is not cost effective to move may be transferred to the new country with the exception for all computer system data storage devices, all law enforcement records, and any other records that Congress may declare.

10. Transfer of Property (Fixed)
All undeveloped land owned by the United States will be transferred to the new country effective the date of independence.  However developed fixed properties will remain, temporarily, within the control of the United States.  This period of control will not exceed one year to allow for the efficient transfer of mobile property owned by the United States back to the people of the United States.

11.  Military Service
Any individual currently serving in the Armed Forces of the United States of America whose home of record was the previous State, will be provided the opportunity to retain their United States citizenship or to select citizenship in the new country.  If the individual accepts citizenship in the new country during the transition and is not under obligated service for some other reason they may, at the discretion of the Secretary of Defense, be afforded an administrative discharge.  Persons who elect new citizenship but have obligated service due to specific training, advancement, or other DOD programs will be retained on active duty but will be reclassified as a foreign national servicing in the Armed Forces.


>>>>


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I do believe the secession talk is coming out of Texas

Disloyal bastards aren't they?


----------



## ima (Feb 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Maybe they're just tired of all the beaners pouring across the border and the feds do nothing. Ever.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Actually, I'm making some money off of TX right now, but am willing to forego that if their Whiney Little Butts want to leave.   Just don't the door hit them on their way out.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright



And who did the Spaniards steal all that from?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

The U.S. needs Texas more than Texas needs the U.S.  They would fair much better as an independent nation.

Economy of Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mustang (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



Imagine the irony of Governor Perry requesting assistance from President Obama and the Federal Gov't in fighting a growing armed insurgency within the Texas secessionist movement.


----------



## ima (Feb 21, 2013)

Mexico can have Texas back, we already took out all the oil, and almost all the gas.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The U.S. needs Texas more than Texas needs the U.S.  They would fair much better as an independent nation.
> 
> Economy of Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Possibly, Texas is a great State.


But from your link it says that the second largest sector of the Texas economy is the defense/military industry.

I'm sure the people employed at the military bases that loose their jobs when they are shut down will be real happy campers along with the NASA folks around the space centers.



>>>>


----------



## ima (Feb 21, 2013)

ima said:


> Mexico can have Texas back, we already took out all the oil, and almost all the gas.



...and it's full of beaners anyways.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. needs Texas more than Texas needs the U.S.  They would fair much better as an independent nation.
> ...


They wouldn't be shut down, they would simply change ownership.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Feb 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



*I'm sure someone from New York said something like this about Southerners in 1861.*


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




While the fixed assets such as barracks buildings, fencing, airstrips, etc would remain - all the Mobil equipment and the military personnel would be relocated back to United States territory.

So while true the bases would still be there, none of the equipment would be.  Then of course Texas would have to start purchasing it's own equipment, recruiting and paying for it's own military.

If you think that the owners name is going to change on a peace of paper and all the military complex money will still flow into the bases, I think you are mistaken.



>>>>


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Feb 21, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The Hispanic Experience - Stolen Birthright
> ...


*
The entire U.S. and Canada was stolen from these people:*




*
Everybody participating on this board, with the exception of any blacks, are descendants of the FIRST round of illegal aliens to set foot in America.*


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Not that any liberal cares about anything spoken by our founding fathers, but...



> "If any state in the Union will declare that it prefers separation...
> to a continuance in union... I have no hesitation in saying,
> 'let us separate.' "  Thomas Jefferson


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great news for Mexico
> ...



A bunch of fat drunken rednecks and pig farmers.

I imagine that would be an imposing site.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



They have before...Civil War ring any bells?


----------



## Seawytch (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Not that any liberal cares about anything spoken by our founding fathers, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is saying it can't happen? I'm saying it won't happen.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


The money would stop, sure, but everything else would stay.  Even if it didn't, the factories are still there, as well as the expertise.  It wouldn't take very long for Texas to start rolling out the tanks and missiles.  They would also have plenty of money rolling in from all the food produced in that state (far more than enough for their own population).


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



They would retain their National Guard units (minus equipment bought by the federal government) but that would be it.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> This appears to be a serious thread.  Excellent.  The comedic potential is off the charts, seriously.
> 
> ...



Definitely one of these moments for the OP


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


"Bought by the federal government" means "taxpayer money", and mush of that money came from Texans, so I think the equipment would stay.  AND the federal government would STILL owe the Texas citizens their social security payments since they paid into it.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




You're living proof that you can't fix stupid.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Makes you wonder why these morons are so dead set against spending cuts in defense if they are planning this secession.  They couldn't leave fast enough for me.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...


Coming from you, that doesn't mean much.  BTW, your name and avatar are ridiculous.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yes the money would stop but not everything else would stay.  All the mobile equipment used to operate the facilities is the property of the people of the United States and therefore would return to the United States.




S.J. said:


> Even if it didn't, the factories are still there, as well as the expertise.



1.  Some of the expertise it likely to stay, sure.  But there are probably many loyal Americans that wouldn't want to give up their citizenship to remain in a foreign country.

2.  The expertise that would remain would have to start from scratch on the design, testing, and manufacturing phases from scratch.  The designs for the current equipment manufactured their is the intellectual property of the United States government and those designs are ours.




S.J. said:


> It wouldn't take very long for Texas to start rolling out the tanks and missiles.



Seeing as how they would be starting from ground zero with having to design new systems it would probably take 5-10 years before full scale production would begin and since they would be purchasing no where near the quantiy of the United States, their cost per unit (especially on things like advanced tanks and 4th/5th generation fighters) would be much higher.




S.J. said:


> They would also have plenty of money rolling in from all the food produced in that state (far more than enough for their own population).




Good glad to hear it.  It will be money that can help pay off their portion of the National debt.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Not that any liberal cares about anything spoken by our founding fathers, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no problem with the people of a  State and the people of the United States agreeing to a cordial and responsible withdrawal of a State from the union.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/6854431-post95.html


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Of course you would.  But the fact is that the mobile equipment will be returned, ya'll can keep the fixed assets which would account for Texas's input in taxes on what was paid.  (Which is that Texas receives $0.94 back in in federal spending for each $1.00 in taxes paid, that $0.06 since can be used to cover the cost of the fixed assets.)



S.J. said:


> AND the federal government would STILL owe the Texas citizens their social security payments since they paid into it.



Under current law true.  However Congress can simply pass a law as previously mentioned that if the state secedes and an individual accepts citizenship (either through expatriation, voting, or serving in the military of that foreign country), then all entitlements are voided.

If you all don't want to be part of the United States, them I'm sure you don't want to be part of our entitlement programs.


>>>>


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

> Yes the money would stop but not everything else would stay. All the mobile equipment used to operate the facilities is the property of the people of the United States and therefore would return to the United States.


I disagree, and you're speculating.



> Some of the expertise it likely to stay, sure. But there are probably many loyal Americans that wouldn't want to give up their citizenship to remain in a foreign country.


It's not a foreign country to them.  They're already home.  The only ones who would want to leave are the welfare recipients.



> Seeing as how they would be starting from ground zero with having to design new systems it would probably take 5-10 years before full scale production would begin and since they would be purchasing no where near the quantiy of the United States, their cost per unit (especially on things like advanced tanks and 4th/5th generation fighters) would be much higher.


The systems are designed there already, and anything on Texas land would stay on Texas land, so they would have plenty of tanks and planes already.



> Good glad to hear it. It will be money that can help pay off their portion of the National debt.


That's a real fantasy.  The federal government is making no attempt to even control deficit spending, let alone paying off the national debt.  Texas would have no obligation to pay anything toward it.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...


OR part of your debt.  Texas could start it's own form of social security, only they would have laws against liberal politicians robbing the fund to buy votes with.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> > Yes the money would stop but not everything else would stay. All the mobile equipment used to operate the facilities is the property of the people of the United States and therefore would return to the United States.
> 
> 
> I disagree, and you're speculating.



And I disagree with your speculation, but history is on my side.  When the United States has shut down bases in foreign countries the mobile assets come home.



S.J. said:


> > Some of the expertise it likely to stay, sure. But there are probably many loyal Americans that wouldn't want to give up their citizenship to remain in a foreign country.
> 
> 
> It's not a foreign country to them.  They're already home.  The only ones who would want to leave are the welfare recipients.



It will be a foreign country to them when they lose their United States citizenship and without the major defense contracts from Uncle Sam to pay the bills and they are unemployed.



S.J. said:


> > Seeing as how they would be starting from ground zero with having to design new systems it would probably take 5-10 years before full scale production would begin and since they would be purchasing no where near the quantiy of the United States, their cost per unit (especially on things like advanced tanks and 4th/5th generation fighters) would be much higher.
> 
> 
> The systems are designed there already, and anything on Texas land would stay on Texas land, so they would have plenty of tanks and planes already.



Nope the designs are the property of the United States government.

Nope the tanks, ships, planes, HUMVEE's, etc. are the property of the people of the United States and will be returned to United States soil.



S.J. said:


> > Good glad to hear it. It will be money that can help pay off their portion of the National debt.
> 
> 
> That's a real fantasy.  The federal government is making no attempt to even control deficit spending, let alone paying off the national debt.  Texas would have no obligation to pay anything toward it.



If they don't, that's fine.   Without the consent of Congress though they would them place themselves in a state of insurrection.


*****************************

If the people of Texas want to go, no problem I say let them settle their debts, we'll remove our equipment, transfer fixed assets to them, revoke their citizenship and entitlements and let them go.

Put it on a referendum and let the people know the consequences and then let them vote.

I'm good with that, are you?


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




"OR part of your debt" is exactly what I said.  Texas assumes their portion of the national debt based on percentage of population.

If Texas wants to set up their own type of Social Security plan, more power to them.


>>>>


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 21, 2013)

If Texas Secedes; I'm moving to Texas.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 21, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If Texas Secedes; I'm moving to Texas.



Be prepared to be treated like a second class citizen since you weren't born and raised in Texas.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> If Texas Secedes; I'm moving to Texas.



More reason for them to secede


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Doesn't work like that

Texas leaves, they get nothing but the redneck clothes on their backs


----------



## PaulS1950 (Feb 21, 2013)

I can retire to a foreign country and still receive my Social Security. I just woundn't have to pay income taxes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



Actually its the nitwit secessionists who are abusing the Constitution, not the president. 



> "They're a bunch of clowns," said Peter Linzer, a longtime Constitutional law professor at the University of Houston Law Center. "They have absolutely no basis for what they're saying."
> 
> *Linzer said there is no legal basis for secession. He said the Supreme Court has ruled no state can leave the union.*
> 
> "It's not going to get caught up in court," Linzer said. "It'd be thrown out in five minutes."


----------



## boilermaker55 (Feb 21, 2013)

Please! Will you explain how texas would do that in such a quick manner when they secede from the Union?
Remember now you are a sovereign state. 
Give us examples of how it will work? Please! 
LOL 




S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## boilermaker55 (Feb 21, 2013)

WOW! would you give out some of that peyote out, Seems it has you on some freaking high you cannot come down from. Check it out man!





S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > If Texas Secedes; I'm moving to Texas.
> ...



I'd help him pack.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> I can retire to a foreign country and still receive my Social Security. I just woundn't have to pay income taxes.



Real Texans hate Social Security

It is Socialism. In the new Republic of Texas it is every man for himself


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2013)

These were the same dingleberries that couldn't put out a simple wildfire in 10 months.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/191134-perry-s-tax-plan-take-that-9-9-9-a-8.html#post4337711

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/186144-romney-is-electable.html#post4173704

uh huh.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

PaulS1950 said:


> I can retire to a foreign country and still receive my Social Security. I just woundn't have to pay income taxes.



Of course, because that is what the United States Code says.

Of course all Congress has to do is to revoke the Social Security eligibility of anyone who accepts citizenship in a foreign country whose status was that as previously a State in the union.  Then, if by retiring to a foreign country and renouncing your United States citizenship and that country used to be a State, then you would not have to pay income taxes but then neither would you draw Social Security.


>>>>


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> PaulS1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I can retire to a foreign country and still receive my Social Security. I just woundn't have to pay income taxes.
> ...


You assume the rest of the country would be against Texas.  Not likely, and not likely Congress would have the votes to fuck the citizens out of their social security.  At the very least, they would have to pay everyone back everything they paid into it, plus interest.  And do you actually think the American people (including the military) would go along with military force if Texas refused to be rolled over by our corrupt government?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



God, are you ever delusional

First off, a major portion of Texans would remain loyal to their country

Secondly, if Texas seceded the remainder of the country would be outraged and be of the opinion.....Fuck em

If you qualified for Social Security before Texas seceded you would be entitled to benefits. If not....too fucking bad

The military would support their country....unlike the traitors from Texas


----------



## Nika2013 (Feb 21, 2013)

I think he is stating that if Texas is no longer a part of the United States...then it reverts to its original owner....Mexico....The real thing to think about is what happens when the US military arrives on Texas soil to prevent treason by another southern state...Is Texas willing to fight another civil war?  Just a thought....


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Not true at all. If thisw Country keeps on this current path - I estimate 35% would be ALL FOR Texas and another 15% would sympathize with them. Half of America has no interest in the new socialist democratic party, and another 25% would run from it like they were on fire if they really understood it.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

> First off, a major portion of Texans would remain loyal to their country


And half of the country would support Texas.



> Secondly, if Texas seceded the remainder of the country would be outraged and be of the opinion.....Fuck em


Only freeloading liberals like you.



> If you qualified for Social Security before Texas seceded you would be entitled to benefits. If not....too fucking bad


Nope.  If they paid into it, they would have a right to be reimbursed (with interest).



> The military would support their country....unlike the traitors from Texas


The black ones might, but not the rest.  You call 'em traitors because they won't bend over for Emperor Obama.  At least half of the country (the half that works for a living) would cheer them on and would most likely follow suit.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Nika2013 said:


> I think he is stating that if Texas is no longer a part of the United States...then it reverts to its original owner....Mexico....The real thing to think about is what happens when the US military arrives on Texas soil to prevent treason by another southern state...Is Texas willing to fight another civil war?  Just a thought....


Don't put words in my mouth.  And don't be stupid.  Mexico isn't entitled to shit.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.

It's even funnier when you claim that the US military (or at least all the *white people* in the military) would support this secession.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

If this divide continues, the first place we will see real problems is INSIDE the military. The lefties better hope the military isn't put in a position to make a decision on which side they choose to support, because things may not work out the way they think.

If we ever were to draw new borders within our Country - - It would likely be in the form of a military coup. ...and the GOOD guys will always run the military as the left doesn't even understand it's importance.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 21, 2013)

If Texas leaves the union, I sure as hell hope that they elect Bush II as their their president....It would be sweet revenge as far as I am concerened!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.
> 
> It's even funnier when you claim that the US military (or at least all the *white people* in the military) would support this secession.



That is not what I said... I said 35% would support TEXAS after a secession and another 15% would sympathize.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.
> ...



I wasn't talking to you.

Your "35% + 15%" number is just as ridiculous though.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's not. I don't live in Texas but have had this discussion with lots of people. Anyone who stands up to the new socialist democratic party is going to get LOTS of support!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 21, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Take the Cowgals with you!!!



I know, oh the horror!

http://media.beta.photobucket.com/user/tekzall/media/Dallas%20Cowboys/238.jpg.html?filters[term]=dallas cowboys cheerleaders&filters[primary]=images&filters[secondary]=videos&sort=1&o=13


----------



## earlycuyler (Feb 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.




What do you mean "when" ? They already have taken it back. Its why we left that shit hole.


----------



## earlycuyler (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yeah, right. The political ruling class, Dick Perry specifically has sucked more Mexican dick then a hooker on San Jacento and Pease.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



You do recognize that "people you know" isn't a valid statistical sample, right?


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Well, I kinda get around... It's more valid that you would think. Let me guess, you live on the west coast or in the northeast (maybe the midwest)....


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.
> 
> It's even funnier when you claim that the US military (or at least all the *white people* in the military) would support this secession.


Well, I'm pretty sure we'll get to find out, because I don't see the producers of this country putting up with the dismantling of our republic for too much longer.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



I have also lived in many places in this country.

I realize how quick you are to toss out "the Northeast" and "the West Coast" - but they make up nearly 40% of the population of the US...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.
> ...



I love how you guys think that we're living in Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 21, 2013)

Article 15 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> ...



Take New York, The Peoples Republic of Massachusetts, California and New Jersey.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



hahahaha! So I nailed it...

Anyway - just over half of the people where you live think like you. The problem is that the people who think like us - don't talk as lound when we are surrounded by members of the new socialist democratic party. It's socially acceptable to be anti-American values where you live. It's not acceptable to even have Christian values that this Country was created from.

Where most Americans live - even the "liberals" are conservative on 90% of the issues. Like I was saying earlier, if people really understood what the new socialist democratic party was all about 75% of America would run from it like they were on fire. 

How many years do you think Americans will put up with no jobs, ever-rising gas prises and debt? You think 8 years of no sign of progress (from the "move forward" crowd)??

Kinda funny when you think about it. No progress is moving forward?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The U.S. needs Texas more than Texas needs the U.S.  They would fair much better as an independent nation.
> 
> Economy of Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Hey dumbs**t do you even read your links. Under industry, defense is a major player in the Texas economy. Aeronautics is another. I wonder who pays for those contracts?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...


It's pretty clear from my "location" that I live in California right now.



> Anyway - just over half of the people where you live think like you.


How do you think "I think"? And where are you getting these fictional numbers from?


> The problem is that the people who think like us - don't talk as lound when we are surrounded by members of the new socialist democratic party. It's socially acceptable to be anti-American values where you live. It's not acceptable to even have Christian values that this Country was created from.


There are more devoutly religious people in California than there are _people at all_ in most states in this country.


> Where most Americans live - even the "liberals" are conservative on 90% of the issues. Like I was saying earlier, if people really understood what the new socialist democratic party was all about 75% of America would run from it like they were on fire.


Where do you think "most people" live? 

And what do you think the "socialist democratic party" is "really" about?



> How many years do you think Americans will put up with no jobs, ever-rising gas prises and debt? You think 8 years of no sign of progress (from the "move forward" crowd)??


There are plenty of "signs of progress" - the stock market being a pretty big one.



> Kinda funny when you think about it. No progress is moving forward?



Again, "no progress" is easily disprovable.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Even old Aynn was a taker at the end of her life.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Whatever, you think...

The numbers of people who would be willing to fight to get your socialist crap gone from our Country are growing --- not that it will come to that... I promise, even the American left won't put up with this crap for long.

You can say no progress is easily disprovable - but not to the people who are jobless, over taxed, and being oppressed by this regime. Talking a good game will only get you so far. Sooner or later, people expect real, positive results --- and there are NONE!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



No it isnt. 

Its still subjective, anecdotal, and irrelevant.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...


What "socialist crap" are you talking about?



> You can say no progress is easily disprovable - but not to the people who are jobless, over taxed, and being oppressed by this regime. Talking a good game will only get you so far. Sooner or later, people expect real, positive results --- and there are NONE!


Who are these people being "oppressed" by "this regime"? 

"Over taxed"? - Taxes are about as low as they've ever been in the last 100 years.

Unemployment is high, but that's pretty much the only economic indicator that's bad right now. And even it is getting better.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

Dutch said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yeah, but your kind starts OUT as takers.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


I suppose you think the $7 trillion Obama has added to the debt is a positive economic indicator too?


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



The gov't takeover of practically every industry is the socialist crap I'm talking about.

Everyone is being oppressed by this regime. It just hasn't become painfully obvious to most. It will... When the true damage of Obama's actions becomes measurable.... watch out.

You do realize that every penny the gov't spends is taxation future or present, right. 
All of business is being crushed which is why there are no jobs.

I really don't know how the people on the left think things are heading in the right direction at all. 80% of Americans think the economy is still the most important issue and we have seen no improvement to the economy. Even if you were to give Obama credit for stopping the "fall created by Bush", with the stimulus (which is a huge stretch in my mind as very little of that money even went to what it was supposed to go to) ---- he obviously has no idea how to get the economy "moving forward". Stepping on job creators (if even only in their perception), will never get them to start new projects or further develop old ones.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...


Not a single "industry" has been "taken over" by the government.



> Everyone is being oppressed by this regime. It just hasn't become painfully obvious to most. It will... When the true damage of Obama's actions becomes measurable.... watch out.


So you've got nothing. Ok.



> You do realize that every penny the gov't spends is taxation future or present, right.
> All of business is being crushed which is why there are no jobs.


Speak for yourself. _My_ business is booming, as are many, many others.



> I really don't know how the people on the left think things are heading in the right direction at all. 80% of Americans think the economy is still the most important issue and we have seen no improvement to the economy. Even if you were to give Obama credit for stopping the "fall created by Bush", with the stimulus (which is a huge stretch in my mind as very little of that money even went to what it was supposed to go to) ---- he obviously has no idea how to get the economy "moving forward". Stepping on job creators (if even only in their perception), will never get them to start new projects or further develop old ones.


Again, we've seen all economic indicators aside from unemployment get significantly better over the course of the last 4 years.

Repeating the same thing over and over won't make it true.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



If business is so booming then why are there still no jobs? So you are making good money but not helping all those who are suffering? What are you a capitalist?

What economic indicators, pray-tell, are "significantly" better??  lol


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 21, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



I've hired 20 people in the last year. And yes, I am a "capitalist".

"No jobs" is a fiction. The unemployment rate has gone down, and the job creation numbers have been positive for the last year or so.

The DJIA is twice what it was when Obama took office, for one.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 21, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Well if you are hiring you are in the vast majority. The unemployment rate has basically not moved. If you account for people leaving the labor force, and certainly make room for part-timers who don't qualify as unemployed, it's actually higher now than when he took office. Regardless, it can hardly qualify for SIGNIFICANT improvement like you claimed.

Using the stock market as an economic indicator is ridiculous. Without development on the back side of investments it doesn't improve the economy at all. Besides what do you think people who are well off are going to do with their money, put it in a sock? No, they are going to invest it. As soon as things settled at the new norm (significantly worse new norm) they started putting money back in the market. Still, nobody is doing much with that money - at least in America!!


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 21, 2013)

S.J. said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > PaulS1950 said:
> ...



I of course can only respond as an individual who has been a member of the Republican party for about 30 years and a military member for 20 years.


1.  Yes I think the overwhelming majority of the American people would not support a State summarily attempting to secede from the Union.  I think they would view them as traitors to their country.

2.  If Congress were to pass a law that those accepting citizenship in the new foreign nation voided their rights under Social Security to any future entitlements, not they wouldn't have to pay the back contributions.  You may not under stand this but SS is not a "savings account", monies taken in today pay the benefits of those currently drawing the entitlement.  So ya, I think there would be a lot of support for not paying entitlements to foreigners who will not be continuing to contribute to SS.  For those currently drawing SS security, all they have to do is reject citizenship in the new country, retain the US citizenship and remain eligible.

3.  Where have I ever said that the military would need to use force?  Go back and read my responses, not once have I proposed the use of preemptive military force.  As a matter of fact I've proposed just the opposite, that a peaceful and orderly transference of power is possible.


What some don't want to accept though is that action have consequences, that if a State wishes to leave the union they should not retain all the benefits of remaining in the union such as federal funding, maintenance of military bases, keeping mobile federal property, and continued access to entitlements for United States citizens.  If a State wants to go, let them.  They assume responsibility for their own governance and their own people and all ties to the United States are ended.  You are the one that provided a link showing that the military/defense complex was the second larges sector of the economy for Texas, not I.  I simply pointed out that the soldiers, sailors, and airmen would be ordered to take their mobile equipment and return to United Stats bases.  Defense contracts could and would be likely cancelled pending the relocation of facilities back to the United States as it does not bode well for us to rely on foreign manufactures to produce high tech and classified weapons system.  And of course the agencies of NASA in Texas would be relocated to the United States.  And with it's food production and oil reserves gives Texas (as it currently exists with federal dollars flowing into the State) a sunny economic outlook, the removal of those items from the Texas economy would be a significant blow and would add economic unrest to the political unrest that would be sure to follow.

I think the full ramifications of the consequences of secession should be explained to the people of Texas and then a referendum placed on the ballot for them to vote.  If they choose to go - OK, then they did it with their eyes open.  Maybe if there is a vote and it ends up with only 10% or so voting to secede maybe then the silly talk will end.


>>>>


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

ObamaN - 

Man, did you get schooled by Doctors on this thread!!!



> The gov't takeover of practically every industry is the socialist crap I'm talking about.



And the fact that this happened only in your heads means what, do you think?

You could learn something from this thread you know - you really were proven to be wrong.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

> The unemployment rate has basically not moved. If you account for people leaving the labor force, and certainly make room for part-timers who don't qualify as unemployed, it's actually higher now than when he took office. Regardless, it can hardly qualify for SIGNIFICANT improvement like you claimed.



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.catalystanalytics.com/wp-content/uploads/Unemployment-Rate-2000-2011.png&imgrefurl=http://www.catalystanalytics.com/blog/usemployment/&h=378&w=630&sz=14&tbnid=-M8odRlyIVnpkM:&tbnh=73&tbnw=122&zoom=1&usg=__Tcm1I7XpR6AqoOC_otTO-fI3Byw=&docid=aSdKy5UCVyzgwM&hl=sv&sa=X&ei=Qg8nUYfJDIaQ4gS_04GwDA&sqi=2&ved=0CF4Q9QEwBQ&dur=167

It's basically dropped from 10% to just below 9%. That is not amazing - but it is significant.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> ObamaN -
> 
> Man, did you get schooled by Doctors on this thread!!!
> 
> ...



So, being civil equates to getting schooled?  hahahahahahaha!!!

Well, here ya go!


On March 16, 2012, President Obama issued an executive order entitled, "NATIONAL DEFENSE RESOURCES PREPAREDNESS." (http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2012/03/16/executive-order...)

This executive order states that the President alone has the authority to take over all resources in the nation (labor, food, industry, etc.) as long as it is done "to promote the national defense" -- a phrase so vague that it could mean practically anything.

The power to seize control and take over these resources is delegated to the following government authorities:

(1) the Secretary of Agriculture with respect to food resources, food resource facilities, livestock resources, veterinary resources, plant health resources, and the domestic distribution of farm equipment and commercial fertilizer;

(2) the Secretary of Energy with respect to all forms of energy;

(3) the Secretary of Health and Human Services with respect to health resources;

(4) the Secretary of Transportation with respect to all forms of civil transportation;

(5) the Secretary of Defense with respect to water resources; and

(6) the Secretary of Commerce with respect to all other materials, services, and facilities, including construction materials.

This takeover is designed, in part, to "stockpile supplies" for the U.S. military. Authority for this total takeover of all national resources is granted with nothing more than the writing of a single statement that claims these actions are necessary to "promote the national defense." As stated in the order:

the authority delegated by section 201 of this order may be used only to support programs that have been determined in writing as necessary or appropriate to promote the national defense:

(a) by the Secretary of Defense with respect to military production and construction, military assistance to foreign nations, military use of civil transportation, stockpiles managed by the Department of Defense, space, and directly related activities;

What all this means is that the U.S. government now claims the power to simply march onto your farm with guns drawn and demand all your crops, seeds, livestock and farm equipment.

Think I'm exaggerating? Read it yourself!

And for those living in denial who refuse to accept the reality of what's happening in America, remember the following:

 When NaturalNews reported on the existence of the NDAA, we were told our reporting was misleading because Obama opposed it and wouldn't sign it.

 When Obama betrayed America and signed the bill, we were told our reporting was misleading because "it didn't apply to Americans."

 When Obama admitted it did apply to Americans, he announced that he would choose "not to use it on Americans" but only by the grace of his restraint. Nobody who previously accused us of misleading the public had the integrity to offer us an apology and say, "Gee, you were right, it DOES apply to Americans!"

 Now Obama has seized control over all food, farms, livestock, water and transportation across America. How many brain-dead Americans will continue to live in denial and try to convince themselves this is not happening? Sticking your head in the sand does not make this go away...


KMA!!!!

Communism is just a step away if you don't open your eyes!!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > The unemployment rate has basically not moved. If you account for people leaving the labor force, and certainly make room for part-timers who don't qualify as unemployed, it's actually higher now than when he took office. Regardless, it can hardly qualify for SIGNIFICANT improvement like you claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...and percentage-wise how many FEWER Americans hold full time jobs???

PLEASE - you are pathetic. You want to have a discussion or you want me to blow up your CRAP??? It's your choice.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 22, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaN -
> ...



Those policies have existed in since Nixon first signed that Executive Order back in 1969.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> > The unemployment rate has basically not moved. If you account for people leaving the labor force, and certainly make room for part-timers who don't qualify as unemployed, it's actually higher now than when he took office. Regardless, it can hardly qualify for SIGNIFICANT improvement like you claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your numbers are out of date.

Jan 2013 U3 was 7.9%


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

Obamanation -

NO industry has been taken over by the government. Accept that, at least.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Obamanation -
> 
> NO industry has been taken over by the government. Accept that, at least.


Wrong.  Healthcare.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J - 

NO industry has been taken over by the government. Not one. 

Do go and check, by all means.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> S.J -
> 
> NO industry has been taken over by the government. Not one.
> 
> Do go and check, by all means.


For you to deny that Obamacare is a government takeover of the healthcare industry shows either your ignorance or dishonesty.  Either way, your opinion doesn't matter because you're not an American.


----------



## editec (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation -
> ...



Wrongo!

In order to take over healthcare industry the government have to* nationalize* every hospital, doctor, nurse, pharmaceutical company etc., etc.

Has that been done by ACA?

No it hasn't.


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> For you to deny that Obamacare is a government takeover of the healthcare industry shows either your ignorance or dishonesty. .



No, it's more a question of knowing the facts - and obviously you don't. 

US healthare is very much privatized, with lots of competition.


Health care in the United States is provided by many distinct organizations. *Health care facilities are largely owned and operated by private sector businesses*. Health insurance for public sector employees is primarily provided by the government. 60-65% of healthcare provision and spending comes from programs such as Medicare, Medicaid, TRICARE, the Children's Health Insurance Program, and the Veterans Health Administration. Most of the population under 65 is insured by their or a family member's employer, some buy health insurance on their own, and the remainder are uninsured.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Health_care_in_the_United_States


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



LMAO  Cardbord cowboys waving their guns around and thinking they are all that. You'll fare so well against the drug cartels.  LOL


----------



## candycorn (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > For you to deny that Obamacare is a government takeover of the healthcare industry shows either your ignorance or dishonesty. .
> ...



Boy howdy.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > S.J -
> ...



It isn't a takeover.

Quite the opposite.

Man you folks really ought to know what you are talking about.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > S.J -
> ...



For you to think that the current government health care program is a takeover of the healthcare industry shows a huge amount of ignorance.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



And you popped out of the womb with a shovel ready and started digging ditches?



I had my first real job at the age of nine..bagging groceries for tips.

You?


----------



## editec (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



They don't actually know what the word socialism means.

Yeah they're THAT ignorant.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 22, 2013)

Dutch said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. needs Texas more than Texas needs the U.S.  They would fair much better as an independent nation.
> ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 22, 2013)

.

Obamacare is the biggest windfall to a private industry this side of the military.  Quite possibly larger.

Would anyone like to deny that?

.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


speaking of some one who heed to read (NO A Lot more) is you


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Obamanation -
> 
> NO industry has been taken over by the government. Accept that, at least.



Well, I see it like this. When you lay the groundwork to take over industries at will --- you are taking over industries. Just because the process is incomplete doesn't mean you are not taking over industries...

...and you clearly can add student loans, and banking in general to the list...


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

Obamanation - 

Right. So which industries is Obama "in the process" of nationalising or taking over?



> and banking in general to the list...




Um...what?!


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 22, 2013)

editec said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



S.J. isn't known for being too bright ... what can ya say ... if we put a regulation on a industry, we're taking over it, in his tiny, but extremely tiny little brain ... it would require him to be able to comprehend what is the reasoning  for a regulation


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



Actually it was first drafted in 1939 --- what Obama did was add to Section 201(b) the phrase under both emergency and non-emergency conditions. In 12919, though, the duties of the Cabinet Secretaries were not limited to emergency situations in Section 201(b), either. And in both EOs, section 102 specifically notes that the EO is intended to ensure defense preparedness in peacetime and in times of national emergency. 

Thus, giving him the authority to takeover any/and all industry in peacetime or at war. Carte blanche control....


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Obamanation -
> 
> Right. So which industries is Obama "in the process" of nationalising or taking over?
> 
> ...



I think they are just making it up as they go along. Very amusing.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> Obamanation -
> 
> Right. So which industries is Obama "in the process" of nationalising or taking over?
> 
> ...



Don't have time to go into it right now, but policies initiated after "too big to fail" allows the gov't to invest in (take over) when they feel big companies are struggling...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...



I've said that over and over for these Repub-lie-clowns to take time and read the god damn bill ... if they are told anything they don't like, its real easy to search in the PDF file format ... but do you think these morons would take a minute it doing a little research ??? hell no !!!!! they would rather say stupid shit


----------



## billyerock1991 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Dutch said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


in S.J.Words, "da Gubment"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Those states are all loyal to their country....unlike some

They realize that if you are not happy with the country you use the Constitutional process to change it and that if things don't go your way, you do not threaten to leave


----------



## paperview (Feb 22, 2013)

There was a hilarious clip on the Daily Show last night by one of these secessionist buffoons.

If you want a giggle and to see just how skull-fuckingly stupid some of these people are click the link to see the short outtake from last night's show:

Texas Secessionist Kilgore: 'Hitler and Lincoln Are Very Similar' | Video Cafe




> For anyone that didn't think Gov. Rick Perry was a big enough wingnut  to suit the state of Texas, there's an even nuttier one wanting to take  his place -- secessionist Larry Kilgore. The Daily Show's Jessica  interviewed Kilgore and his cohort, Lynn Troxel and it was a surreal  enough segment that it could have been something you'd find over at The  Onion instead.
> Sadly, that is not he case though and this guy is actually talking about running for office in Texas: With Stickers, a Petition and Even a Middle Name, Secession Fever Hits Texas:


----------



## Saigon (Feb 22, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Don't have time to go into it right now, but policies initiated after "too big to fail" allows the gov't to invest in (take over) when they feel big companies are struggling...



I'm sure you don't have time to name a bank that was taken over or nationalised.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Loyal states are the southern states with the highest rate of service to this country than any other region.
That is what loyalty is.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

Let them go.
One less group of folks bitching, moaning, crying, sobbing and scratching their crotch that Obama was born in Kenya.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> S.J -
> 
> NO industry has been taken over by the government. Not one.
> 
> Do go and check, by all means.



Santa Claus is almost obsolete in this country.
Uncle Sams is now Uncle Santa.


----------



## ima (Feb 22, 2013)

I called Mexico, they don't want Texas back, they said they have enough beaners and guns as it is!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Really?

Then why do they want to abandon the greatest nation in the history of mankind?

Sorry, but as an American I am offended by anyone who threatens to secede from this nation


----------



## ima (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Time to go git ur gun! 

Hey, I thought this was the land of the free, not some open air prison.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Texas is not in the south.
They begged us and we let them in the SEC.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If Texas pays back the trillions in aid we have given them since they joined the union let them go.
Not offended by folks that make their own dumb decisions.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 22, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


Texans don't pay federal taxes?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn!  If Texas leaves (and I love that thought) where'd we get an ample supply of corrupt politicians and corporate CEO's?  The only good thing to come from Texas is Sam Houston - he knew Texans were fucked in the head when the Civil War started.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



The equipment is property of the federal gov't.

As for Social Security, if Texas was to seceed, they would be on their own, the ss payments would stop.

At any rate, this is a ridiculous fantasy that has no chance of ever coming true, but I suppose it does give you something to masturbate about.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you support all of the welfare given to citizens because the states they live in some of the citizens pay taxes.
That is the liberal argument and no offense as I will let you ponder that one.
We are running massive deficits because we give states back more than we take in.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 22, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Damn!  If Texas leaves (and I love that thought) where'd we get an ample supply of corrupt politicians and corporate CEO's?


Easy - Chicago. Knock yourselves out!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Damn!  If Texas leaves (and I love that thought) where'd we get an ample supply of corrupt politicians and corporate CEO's?  The only good thing to come from Texas is Sam Houston - he knew Texans were fucked in the head when the Civil War started.



I will miss their smoked brisket.
They call it BBQ but it ain't but it is damn good.

It would be fitting for anyone that calls anything other than hog BBQ to leave the US.
That is unAmerican shit right there. Let them go.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meathead said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Damn!  If Texas leaves (and I love that thought) where'd we get an ample supply of corrupt politicians and corporate CEO's?
> ...



Let them go too.
They call that stuff they make "deep dish pizza".
It is real good but sort of like flat lasagna.
It ain't pizza and they need to go!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.
> 
> It's even funnier when you claim that the US military (or at least all the *white people* in the military) would support this secession.



The fact that you Obamunists think you have 99% support in your war on the Constitution and basic civil liberties is delusional.

There is about a 50/50 split in this country. Go ahead and dream that everyone embraces the great lurch left - it won't change reality.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> If Texas leaves the union, I sure as hell hope that they elect Bush II as their their president....It would be sweet revenge as far as I am concerened!



No doubt you'll declare Kim Jong Obama "President for life."


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 22, 2013)

.

Let's say that 50% of the country says they think that Obama is "waging a war on the Constitution".

Okay, sure.

What percentage of that group would be able to specifically site (1) the offense, (2) the portion of the Constitution that is being offended, and (3) how the offense is taking place?

Only the crazies, maybe 3%, and they'd be utilizing opinion and conjecture only.

Silly stuff.

.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 22, 2013)

Obama is one giant loop-hole. Big banks, Solar, GE, Big Ag, GM, Goldman Sachs......endless

Why should the fascists worry about one more little loop-hole?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that you guys think that "half of the country" would support secession is *fucking hilarious*.
> ...



Politically, sure.

However on planet earth, where the rest of us live, only a radical fringe want to take up arms against the federal government.

However, enjoy your fantasies.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> It's pretty clear from my "location" that I live in California right now.



And you're absolutely sure that every square inch of California is just like you folk in San Francisco, right?



> How do you think "I think"? And where are you getting these fictional numbers from?
> 
> There are more devoutly religious people in California than there are _people at all_ in most states in this country.



Maybe. 



> Where do you think "most people" live?
> 
> And what do you think the "socialist democratic party" is "really" about?



Unbridled power. People like you want to be relieved of the burden of responsibility. you want to return to the nest and have mommy and daddy government care for you, deciding what you should and shouldn't do. In return, you accept authoritarian rule.

The democratic party seeks the crippling of the constitution, though still mouthing hollow adherence, and the establishment of a more authoritarian police state. 

30 years ago, California was a great place, now it is a police state. This is the gift that you of the left have bestowed. We are run 100% for the benefit of the bureaucrats, the state and other government workers. 

This is the vision you have for the entire nation, a police state where government workers displace the middle class, and those who are not party member, and put in government jobs, are peasants.

California was the 6th largest economy in the world in 1990, now we are the 9th, and we continue to drop as the ruling socialists actively work to drive all private enterprise from the state. 



> There are plenty of "signs of progress" - the stock market being a pretty big one.



Ain't fascism grand? Damn, all we have to do is used "borrowed" federal funds to pump into the stock market and soon the 1% reaps incredible reward. 

Is The U.S. Government Buying Stocks? | Financial Markets



> Again, "no progress" is easily disprovable.



As we become more like Cuba, you call it "progress," others may not.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've hired 20 people in the last year. And yes, I am a "capitalist".



I thought they were cracking down on the dispensaries?



> "No jobs" is a fiction. The unemployment rate has gone down, and the job creation numbers have been positive for the last year or so.



There are less jobs in the USA today than on Jan. 20, 2009.

That is a fact.



> The DJIA is twice what it was when Obama took office, for one.



And the 1% backing Obama thank the fed for inflating that.

You know what else is twice what it was when Dear Leader was anointed?

Gas prices.

Food Prices.

Heating costs.


So let's review, under Obama, the Federal Reserve uses public funds to buy stocks, thus inflating the market and increasing the net worth of the top 1%.

At the same time, energy policy drives the cost of gas up nearly triple, significantly reducing the wealth of the other 99%. 

Federal Ethanol project pump billions into the pockets of crooks like Solyndra and well connected looters like Monsanto, driving grain prices up more then 700% - which has a cascade effect and virtually double food prices across the board. This vastly reduces the disposable income of most Americans.

New taxes are levied on electric and natural gas to fund frauds like Solyndra, in repayment of bribes and support when electing Obama, driving heating costs for Americans up by about 40%

Yeah, you Obamunists really are looking out for the "little guy."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

Saigon said:


> ObamaN -
> 
> Man, did you get schooled by Doctors on this thread!!!



Saigon, spark another joint and let the grown ups talk, kay?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

editec said:


> Wrongo!
> 
> In order to take over healthcare industry the government have to* nationalize* every hospital, doctor, nurse, pharmaceutical company etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Right, because Fascism is SO much better...

You Obamunists are just swell.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> > ObamaN -
> ...



This is nothing but a rightwing fantasy thread for guys like you to jerk each other off and talk big shit.

There's absolutely nothing 'adult' about this silly little right wing fantasy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Politically, sure.
> 
> However on planet earth, where the rest of us live, only a radical fringe want to take up arms against the federal government.
> 
> However, enjoy your fantasies.



The only one talking about taking up arms is you.

From where I sit, it's the Obamunists who dream of a civil war. Obama does all he can to incite the opposition.

Look, Texas isn't going to secede. But in the divide between those who support the constitution, and you who back Obama in your war against civil liberty, I support Texas.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Politically, sure.
> ...



There you go with those silly, self-serving assumptions again.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a solution!  The US sells the State of Texas to China in exchange for removal of our debt.  In a couple years the Chinese population will out number the Mexicans!  Of course the US will maintain all mineral and oil rights.

TADA!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> There you go with those silly, self-serving assumptions again.



There are no assumptions, sparky.

There is a clear divide between those of us who support the constitution and those of you who support the cult of personality that is Barack Obama.

Yeah I know, you voted for Rosanne Barr or some shit.. all you leftists have the same lines.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> I have a solution!  The US sells the State of Texas to China in exchange for removal of our debt.  In a couple years the Chinese population will out number the Mexicans!  Of course the US will maintain all mineral and oil rights.
> 
> TADA!



I have a better idea.

You move to North Korea to live in the type of system you seek, and leave the rest of us the fuck alone?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 22, 2013)

Jon Stewart had an interview last night with three Texassss yahoos who want secession. Its on his website and well worth watching. 
The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - Political Comedy - Fake News | Comedy Central

Good Riddance but not even Texasss is dumb enough to actually secede. Dammit.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Politically, sure.
> ...



omg!  You really are out there in left field, aren't you. It is the left who "dream of a civil war"?  It is the left and those who like the President who talk about taking up arms and who have created the divide in America? What a total fantasy.  Who is it that wants their guns, multitudes of them, all kinds of them, and masses of ammunition?  Is it the left?  Who is it that continually talks about being  unsafe from the government, needing arms to protect themselves from the government?  Who is it that that continually talks secession from the US?  

Your post makes it clear you have no credibility at all.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 22, 2013)

East Texas is not so bad. What we ought to do is force all Texans to move across a line just west of Fort Worth, and give them all of Texas from there to New Mexico. That way, we get rid of some of the ugliest country in the uSA, and all the shit kickers at the same time!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Jon Stewart had an interview last night with three Texassss yahoos who want secession. Its on his website and well worth watching.
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - Political Comedy - Fake News | Comedy Central
> 
> Good Riddance but not even Texasss is dumb enough to actually secede. Dammit.



They'd have to give up that huge bunch of pork in the form of military bases and other federal facilities


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > There you go with those silly, self-serving assumptions again.
> ...



You're so engaged with your silly assumptions, you can't even figure out what I'm talking about.

It's nothing but an excuse to get your hostility on.

Whatever.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Intellectual honesty is not a priority of his, I'm afraid.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

We should have kicked them out of the union when they killed Kennedy


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> We should have kicked them out of the union when they killed Kennedy



The entire CIA?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Cowboy, these people are so brainwashed by FAUX TV and sick fucks like Hannity they can't even think anymore.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Stewart had an interview last night with three Texassss yahoos who want secession. Its on his website and well worth watching.
> ...



Yeah, it would be tough creating their own pork to replace federal pork that has been so effective protecting the border from invasion.




I'm joking, of corse.

Texas could probably print money as easily as Washington D.C.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



That the beauty of the rightwing media, they're given their opinions, no thinking required.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



I haven't noticed a partisan monopoly on stupid opinions.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Samson said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Have you notice a corporate structure that promotes them?


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Sorry, but the vague innuendo as a substitue for evidence went over my head.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> You're so engaged with your silly assumptions, you can't even figure out what I'm talking about.
> 
> It's nothing but an excuse to get your hostility on.
> 
> Whatever.



This a message board, sparky. I know about you ONLY what you post. What you have posted in the month or so that you've been here is typical Soros talking points. So do I assume you're just another Soros drone, spewing shit from the hate sites?

Well, yeah. If I see evidence that you are something other than this, I'll adjust my assessment accordingly.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 22, 2013)

I would seriously love to see it happen, it would be a great experiment to watch.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Saigon said:
> ...


You sure talk about masturbation a lot, you got a problem in that area?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 22, 2013)

Now how desperate will these Texas folks be when Hillary wins the WH in 2016...

We may have a Texas style *Jonestown* in Austin!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> omg!  You really are out there in left field, aren't you.



Wouldn't that be "right field," comrade?

I mean, if I were of the far left, you'd be my best bud.



> It is the left who "dream of a civil war"?  It is the left and those who like the President who talk about taking up arms and who have created the divide in America?



The indications are that the radical left, led by Obama, are intent on fomenting civil war.  The right simply wants to retain the United States Constitution as the governing foundation of the nation. Since you of the left are determined to usher in a brave new world where drones are used to kill dissenters, U.S. citizens who displease our ruler, no need for warrants, indictments, or all that due process stuff; the world where the IRS is deployed to force Americans to buy the product of favored corporations like Kaiser-Perminante lest they face fines or prison, then we who cling to the Constitution are forced to hold our ground. 

Your little tin god divides us, again and again. He seeks to pit black against white, or rather ALL against white. He attacks Christians and Catholics. He foments class war with violent rhetoric against those who produce wealth. 

The minions of the party make frontal assaults on basic civil liberties, with traitorous scumbags like Diane Feinstein and Tony Villar (Antonio Villagigosa) launching frontal assaults on the Constitution of the United States, to the praise of this tin horn dictator you worship

I dread civil war, I know what it will do to us. But Obama and the left seem to promote it at every turn, as if they see it as a way to end the Republic and establish the dictatorship once and for all. 



> What a total fantasy.  Who is it that wants their guns, multitudes of them, all kinds of them, and masses of ammunition?  Is it the left?  Who is it that continually talks about being  unsafe from the government, needing arms to protect themselves from the government?  Who is it that that continually talks secession from the US?



These reactions are to the affronts on civil rights and the the attacks on Constitutional governance that define the Obama administration. 



> Your post makes it clear you have no credibility at all.



Oh dear, if I don't have the support of an Obamunist party hack, however shall I go on?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.

Virginia advances bill pushing for state to establish its own currency | Fox News


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.
> 
> Virginia advances bill pushing for state to establish its own currency | Fox News



That would be unconstitutional.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.
> 
> Virginia advances bill pushing for state to establish its own currency | Fox News



Don't they realize that is illegal?

Republicans are so dumb


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Don't they realize that is illegal?
> 
> Republicans are so dumb



Maybe they think they're Obama, and the Constitution doesn't apply to them?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> We should have kicked them out of the union when they killed Kennedy



What if it turned out that it was one of your great heroes ? 
Lyndon Johnson, the man who gave you your "Great Society" programs.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.
> 
> Virginia advances bill pushing for state to establish its own currency | Fox News



Why would we worry about Texas?    We laugh at it.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Don't they realize that is illegal?
> ...


Or maybe they're just giving up trying to do things according to the Constitution, since it's been shredded by this president anyway.


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 22, 2013)

Texas is a joke -  look at who they just elected to the Senate ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Texas is a joke -  look at who they just elected to the Senate ...



Don't forget Gov Rick Perry


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> breezewood said:
> 
> 
> > texas is a joke -  look at who they just elected to the senate ...
> ...




10/4 ...


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.
> 
> Virginia advances bill pushing for state to establish its own currency | Fox News




This just keeps getting better.



.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Texas is a joke -  look at who they just elected to the Senate ...



America is a joke - look at who they just elected to the Presidency!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > You're so engaged with your silly assumptions, you can't even figure out what I'm talking about.
> ...



Given the nature of your posts, nothing but rehashed rightwing radio talking points and campaign slogans, I really don't care what you think of me or my posts.

However, I will continue to engage you for the comedic value alone.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Given the nature of your posts, nothing but rehashed rightwing radio talking points and campaign slogans, I really don't care what you think of me or my posts.
> 
> However, I will continue to engage you for the comedic value alone.



Well thank you! And you DO add comedic value....


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home


Let them.

W/O the State of Texx-A$$ in the mix mucking up the votes that would all, but GUARANTEE that Republicans never win the Office of President for decades.

This is good news, very good news...I wish them much success with their efforts.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 22, 2013)

How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?


Well that's a pretty dumb statement, since Texas has a better economic record than most of the country, and more job opportunities than most states.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?



Probably a long time......LMAO


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?



We're talking Texas, not California.

Texas does just fine in education.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?
> ...



Just fine?  That's not a ringing endorsement, is it?


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Feb 22, 2013)

Dutch said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The U.S. needs Texas more than Texas needs the U.S.  They would fair much better as an independent nation.
> ...


*
Hahahahahaa.....Let them secede.  They will lose all their SS and Medicare. Let's see how long that lasts.*


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2013)

Mustang said:


> How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?



How long would it take for Texas to realize that they cannot live by football alone.   While the rest of the U.S. realizes they are much happier without the Dallas Cryboys.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?
> ...


*
Ha, as someone who provides educational materials for review by that bunch of stupid rednecks in Texas who review text books for the entire public education system in the U.S., I can tell you that they are stupid rednecks who are prejudiced and myopic.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mustang said:


> Just fine?  That's not a ringing endorsement, is it?



It's not like they're 47th, like the Peoples Republic is.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 22, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?
> ...



Odd that you should mention football.  I was thinking that Texas would probably elevate HS football to Superbowl status and fund it by cutting the purchase of science textbooks and other symbols of intellectual elitism.

And once PBS is finally off the air, that wavelength could be freed up for reality shows combining beer drinking (Lone Star Beer, of COURSE) and midnight bowling.

Meanwhile on the Hubcap Channel...


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 22, 2013)

Mustang said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Yeah...they are good for American Football. But that's about it.


----------



## MarcATL (Feb 22, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...


Yep, this has been documented as well.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.
> ...





rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, It's not just Texas you socialists have to worry about.
> ...




1.  The Chief Spnosor of the bill was Del. Bob Marshall, which should say all that needs to be said, but...

2.  The bill itself was not to coin money, the bill that passed the House and was rejected by the Senate was to "study the feasibility" of Virginia minting it's own coins.  (Bill Tracking - 2013 session > Legislation)

3.  With that said, the Senate was smart enough to realize that there was no need to waste almost (up to) $20,000 of the taxpayers money because the United States Constitution (Article I Section 10 Powers Prohibited of States) specifically identifies that States coining their own money is prohibited.  (The United States Constitution - The U.S. Constitution Online - USConstitution.net)



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?
> ...




Until they secede and wipe out the second biggest sector of their economy which is defense/military which bring in outside dollars to the state.  Once the defense contracts are cancelled and the military bases closed so outside dollars no longer flow in, even if Texas tries to keep some facilities open it will be funded by internal Texas dollars which means a huge economic hit in terms of "balance of trade".

The of course you have the impact on the shipping industry for Texas ports that current receive cargoes for distribution to other States in the Union.  If Texas becomes it's own country a large part of those shipments would be to other gulf ports (like Mississippi, Louisiana, Alabama, and Florida) for follow on shipment to the states.  Goods shipped through Texas means that all those goods become foreign imports from Texas with additional duties to be paid.

>>>>


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> We should have kicked them out of the union when they killed Kennedy


A mentally deranged man killed Kennedy. He lived in 22 different places all over the map before he was 17.  Lee Harvey Oswald bio.

We should have kicked him out of the Marines when he declared his alliance with the Soviet Union and learning Russian. Instead, they trained him to be a sharpshooter. You can't blame that on Texas, buster.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 22, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> Texas is a joke - look at who they just elected to the Senate ...


 Tough bananas.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Definately would be interesting to see how "punished" Texas would be becomming a nation that imports and exports, but I doubt there would be much difference between the existing 3 way NAFTA and one that would include The Republic of Texas.

Not sure where the reference to the military being the "second biggest sector of their economy" comes from, however, let's assume its true. I'd expect the USA would need Texas as an Ally as much as Israel, or Egypt, or Germany, and would continue their military presence PLUS contribute billion$$ in military aid.

As for the decline in social security and medicare, I see no problem with The Texas Republic allowing its citizens to immigrate into the USA for free visits to the emergency rooms and to enjoy the same social services illegal immigrants receive now, taking jobs, and sending money to relatives in Texas. US citizens would of course enjoy their visits to Texas where pharmaceuticals would be sold at Canadian rates.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We should have kicked them out of the union when they killed Kennedy
> ...





_<<SHHHHHHHHHH>>>_
I understand it is this rumor that is keeping Obama from driving around the state in a gas guzzler, contributing to traffic jams, and leaving his carbon foot print all over bluebonnet fields.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We should have kicked them out of the union when they killed Kennedy
> ...



Texas= Kennedy killers


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 22, 2013)

Samson said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




1.  I didn't say that the military was the second biggest sector, I said that defense/military was and it was from a link provided by S. J. previously in the thread.

2.  I strongly disagree with Illegal Aliens getting free medical treatment and social benefits on the backs of American taxpayers.  I don't care if they crossed the southern border in the dead of night or are a French student that didn't return back to France when their student visa expired.


>>>>


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



YES, OH YESSSSSSS

In fact, why not include all democrats, not just Kennedys.

Yep, dems better stay away from the damned place: Never know who might take aim!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Texas does have quite a record for mass killing


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > WorldWatcher said:
> ...



Ok, _defense/military_

Still I see that the USA would need to pump billions into Texas for defense, just like they do Germany, or Japan, or Saudi, or countless other places throughout the globe......wouldn't want a _*CUBA*_ on the doorstep, now would you???

Well, I'm sorry, but illegal immigrants enjoy a wealth of social benefits now in the USA, and I'm certain Texans would continue to enjoy them, even if they had to sufffer the torments of being in New Mexico, Oklahoma, Arkansas, or, god forbid, Louisiana......


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Indeed!

All dems should limit conventions to Connecticut and Colorado!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oswald was born in New Orleans, Sirhan Sirhan in Israel... Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 You've lost your marbles. That is not true.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...





Why are you trying to change his mind?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 22, 2013)

Samson said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mind?  What mind?  That one's lost it. Fer real.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 22, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He died here among people who loved him and his family. Everyone in my school loved John F. Kennedy, and I was no exception.

Back then, you supported the best man for president, you didn't care what his politics were. 

Now politicians threaten people with higher taxes so that families can't afford to live even. There's sales tax, property tax, income tax, death taxes, and now the highest tax hike in history, Obamacare tax.

We're sick of people sucking off the system for a living instead of doing something productive that brings jobs to America and not a parasitic government that makes more and more demands on taxpayers and your property.

This government has spaced out the American constitution, it's so greedy for our money.

And now you want Texas to leave the Union because you don't like us. What do you want? To kill Texas people like other communists do?



> 100 million deaths under communism
> 
> Washington - The planners of the victims of communism memorial dedicated Tuesday in Washington based the figure of an estimated 100 million political deaths under communism on the book by French scholars, 'The Black book of Communism: Crimes, Terror, Repression,' published by Harvard University
> The 1997 book, hailed by US reviewers as a groundbreaking documentary work, put the death tolls at 65 million in China; 20 million in the Soviet Union; 2 million in North Korea; 2 million in Cambodia; 1.7 million in Africa; 1.5 million in Afghanistan; 1 million in Vietnam; 1 million in the communist states of Eastern Europe; and 150,000 in Latin America.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Then they should stay out of Texas: I understand psychiatric care there is horrendous.


----------



## Samson (Feb 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...







Texans also don't like puppies


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



With what?

They wouldn't have the military, the National Guard, ATF or Border Patrol. They wouldn't even have National Park Rangers. 

Spit balls and pea shooters wouldn't cut it and they wouldn't have the tax base to cover little things like arms and ammo. 

Serious question: how many in Texasss are so dumb they think they could survive without the feds? Do they really believe all those minimum wage jobs will generate the revenue they need just to survive?

Hell, within a year, Texasss would be mowing lawns in Mexico.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Texas Tower : 14 killed 1966
Lubys massacre Killeen Texas: 23 killed 1991
Ft Hood massacre: 13 killed 2009

Throw in JFK and Texas has quite a record


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!! Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...


 
Look at the jackasses who support this idea....all our anti-American piece of shit posters.

Who continually maintain they aren't anti-American. What dung.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

koshergrl said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Texas abandons our country...I choose Mexico

At least Mexicans fight to be here and appreciate what a great country it is


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 22, 2013)

Uh huh.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Where are all the USMB Texans on this thread?

Shouldn't you be jumping in and saying how much you love your country and that you are ashamed of secessionists?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder how funny the libs will think it is when other states begin to follow suit.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Texas!  What?  You're still here?


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I wonder how funny the libs will think it is when other states begin to follow suit.



Okay, if several states secede - will they stand alone or form a "union" or "united states"...?    I suspect all this nonsense will end with the next "white" president.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how funny the libs will think it is when other states begin to follow suit.
> ...


There won't BE another white president.  This narcissistic commie ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



And why do you believe that?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


If you can't see it, you're dumber than I thought.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Ya know, some loons thought the same about Dubya, but when his time came - he left.  So will Obama.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Bush wasn't a narcissistic, power hungry, megalomaniac with a messiah complex either.  Wait and see, this guy is another Hitler.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Wait and see, this guy is another Hitler.




Yes, as I understand it, the feds are building massive prison camps and gas chambers as we speak.



I wonder how much crazier this is going to get.  Sure, it's funny, but good grief.

.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 23, 2013)

No one is going anywhere, it is all simply mental masturbation.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Sure he was, he just packaged it differently.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



FEMA death camps


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



After we take your guns, we will brainwash your children.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 23, 2013)

Texas hasn't seceeded yet?  Maybe when Governor Adolph Perry is through and installs his electric bleachers for executions, he'll kill the population off enough to where they can slink quietly back to Mexico.


----------



## Dante (Feb 23, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Im sure this makes the pants of some rise. Myself im not into the tinfoil hat porn.



I bet some grumpy old people need to change their pants. And when people protest too much about tin foil hats...


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Great news for Mexico
> 
> They have wanted Texas back for 150 years. Too bad Texas will not have an Army to defend them
> 
> Habla Espanol?


----------



## Redbone (Feb 23, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Too late on the brainwashing part . That has been going on for a few decades. Likely you missed it because you were a part of it. 

Obama is on the gun taking bandwagon and the anti-american lemmings cheer him for it.
You can stop clapping anytime .


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 23, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how funny the libs will think it is when other states begin to follow suit.
> ...



Possibly not if it is a woman and a Clinton.


----------



## Dante (Feb 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Great news for Mexico
> ...



heard on the street
"Tell Al to remember the ammo"


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> No one is going anywhere, it is all simply mental masturbation.





Indeed, But aren't all USMB threads?

At least this tread allows a great opportunity for easy classification of USMB Loons who I'm very happy to hear have every manner of psychotic paranoid fanatacies regarding the Lone Star State.

I should thank Bod, Esmerelda, and Rightwinger for the Happy Finish.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

Redbone said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I wonder when Obama is planning to take his dog-and-pony show to Dallas.

Hope its sooner than later.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > No one is going anywhere, it is all simply mental masturbation.
> ...



Do you really think we would pass up an opportunity to bash Texas?

Such an easy target......unlike loyal America


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> Redbone said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Texans can't be trusted around a President


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Redbone said:
> ...



Either way, the outcome would be interesting.........

But I'm sure you're right; Obama would need to grow a  pair.

Perhaps he'll send Michelle, or Hillary?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



George W. Bush? 

The Bush who started two illegal wars, expanded the size and reach of the Federal government, and oversaw the creation of the likes of the DHS and TSA? 

That George W. Bush?


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Yeah, you'd better stay out of Texas because Bush may open a can of whoop-ass on you.

Seriously.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


First of all, I'm not a Bush supporter.  Second, I find it interesting that you would complain about expanding the size and reach of the federal government while supporting the guy who has expanded it more than anyone else.  And I don't hear you opposing him for his policies of killing American citizens either.  I guess it all depends on their party (or perhaps their color)?


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



A can of whoop-ass?  Are you 12?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



How, send him hunting with Cheney?


----------



## Rinata (Feb 23, 2013)

Bye, Texas!!! Don't let the door hit ya in the ass!! And don't try to come back either. You're a pain in the ass.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



Many folks in Texas tend not to think things through very well.

Act first, think later is quite a trend here.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Where are all the USMB Texans on this thread?
> 
> Shouldn't you be jumping in and saying how much you love your country and that you are ashamed of secessionists?



I'm not a Texan thankfully, but I am stationed in this shithole of a state.

The cities aren't too bad, but once you get out of them it's like banjo country.

I highly doubt too many of these rednecks are intelligent enough to realize how bad things would be were Texas to secede.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 23, 2013)

> Texas Secession Movement Gaining Momentum



The only thing its gaining is humiliation and embarrassment for its supporters.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Texas Secession Movement Gaining Momentum
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing its gaining is humiliation and embarrassment for its supporters.



Some people are too stupid to be embarassed and humiliated.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the USMB Texans on this thread?
> ...



And lead the Texicans not into temptation, but Deliverance them from evil.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



I thought you, of all people, would appreciate the colloquialism.

Oh well, I'll rephrase it just for your delicate sensabilities:

If the Lone Star state, including GWB scares you, then you probably should stay out, because those that are easily freighthened....."BOOOOOOSH!" would probably wet their panties even breathing air in Texas.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Maybe.

Be afraid, very afraid, and stay wherever the hell you are.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the USMB Texans on this thread?
> ...



I hope your talking about a station at or near Ft. Sam or somewhere around San Antonio, and not Ft Hood. Even then, it could be worse...You could be at Ft Lee

If I were you I'd try a transfer to Ft Schafter.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'll be retiring later this year, but thank you for your 'concern."

And Ft Hood is 2 hours away from SA, if you didn't know.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



My point was that both Ft Sam and Ft Hood are in Texas, and that being at Ft Sam is infinately better than being at Ft Hood, because then your panties would be in a justifiable wad.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



The worst assignment I ever had was Ft Riley. I liked 1st ID but I loathed Riley. Hood would have been a vast improvement.

I also spent 5 years at Bliss in El Paso, and that wasn't eactly ideal either.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Agreed, either of those would be terrible compared to Ft. Sam.

Surprised though you haven't been to Ft. Polk (infantry)



another garden spot....outside TX


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Ft Sam is in a decent area and all, but being in a hospital is not something I really enjoy. If I weren't reting this year, I would have already asked to go back to a divisional assignment.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 23, 2013)

toxicavenger said:


> I wouldn't care if Texas went.



Pretty much guarantees  a Democratic lock on the White House, gets rid of our illegal immigration problem, if we sell it to China we could likely pay off our national debt, nearly balances the House voting, and probably raises our national IQ level by 30 points.  

I don't see the downside.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

candycorn said:


> toxicavenger said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't care if Texas went.
> ...



Heh...yeah, gets rid of the illegal immigrant problem. Well, I'm sorry, but illegal immigrants enjoy a wealth of social benefits now in the USA, and I'm certain Texans would continue to enjoy them, even if they had to sufffer the torments of being in New Mexico, Oklahoma, Arkansas, or, god forbid, Louisiana......

Additionally I see that the USA would need to pump billions into Texas for defense, just like they do Germany, or Japan, or Saudi, or countless other places throughout the globe......wouldn't want a _*CUBA*_ on the doorstep, now would you???



But please, don't let me stand in the way of yet another brilliant strategy.


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



One word: Nurses.

But go ahead and retire wherever, Florida's nice, and like Texas, you won't end up handing any of your retirement pay over to the state: Pensacola...really nice.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Nah, but lots of hot Latinas in the local community is a positive.

As for retirement, when I quit working for good in a few years, I won't be retiring in the states. Belize or Ecqaudor are the most likely.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 23, 2013)

A few quick points on this one no one here is really talking about secession two the only place it ever seems to come up is on political message boards three even if this group does have the 250,000 members it claims that would not even equal the population of Dallas and when you take the population of the entire state into consideration that 250,000 would be less than 1% of the state.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > toxicavenger said:
> ...



If the plan pisses you off, it must be good.  he he he


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 23, 2013)

250,000 people! OMG, that is like .01% of the population of Texas!!! Oh, noes!


----------



## Samson (Feb 23, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





In that case I'm REALLY PISSED OFF!


----------



## Rinata (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## candycorn (Feb 23, 2013)

Samson said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



In that case it's a great strategy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 23, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> 250,000 people! OMG, that is like .01% of the population of Texas!!! Oh, noes!



Exactly!  The whole state of Texas......oh, oops.....that's .0096 of the population..... is ready to secede.  Impressive!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

80,000 in November, 250,000 in February.  What are you libs gonna say when the number reaches 1,000,000?

Texas Secession Petition Racks Up More Than 80,000 Signatures, Qualifies For White House Response


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> 80,000 in November, 250,000 in February.  What are you libs gonna say when the number reaches 1,000,000?
> 
> Texas Secession Petition Racks Up More Than 80,000 Signatures, Qualifies For White House Response



"Who cares" is my guess for the large part of the nation.  That and the surprise that you could find a million Texans who can spell their names.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> 80,000 in November, 250,000 in February.  What are you libs gonna say when the number reaches 1,000,000?
> 
> Texas Secession Petition Racks Up More Than 80,000 Signatures, Qualifies For White House Response



A lot of folks are talking big shit and won't back it up when push comes to shove.

As is often said, "When all is said and done, there's a lot more said than done."

A bunch of pig farmers signed a petition that many probably needed read to them. Colour me unimpressed.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 24, 2013)

_*Texas Secession Movement Gaining Momentum  *_

Good riddance.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 24, 2013)

It can't happen too soon for me.  Republicans will lose two Senate seats and the House will switch back to the Democrats.

And Texas is land-locked.  They will be at the economic mercy of Mexico and The United States Of America.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 24, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> It can't happen too soon for me.  Republicans will lose two Senate seats and the House will switch back to the Democrats.
> 
> And Texas is land-locked.  They will be at the economic mercy of Mexico and The United States Of America.



Texas borders the Gulf of Mexico and has ports along its southeastern seaboard.

Its not land locked.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > 80,000 in November, 250,000 in February.  What are you libs gonna say when the number reaches 1,000,000?
> ...


Thanks for you input, Candyass.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It can't happen too soon for me.  Republicans will lose two Senate seats and the House will switch back to the Democrats.
> ...


Thank you for educating your geographically illiterate liberal friend.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 24, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It can't happen too soon for me.  Republicans will lose two Senate seats and the House will switch back to the Democrats.
> ...


Ahh, true.  Don't know what I was thinking.

Shows how much attention I pay to Texas.

I'll still take the Democratic House and the loss of two Republican Senate seats.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Perhaps you were thinking you had a fucking brain.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> 80,000 in November, 250,000 in February.  What are you libs gonna say when the number reaches 1,000,000?
> 
> Texas Secession Petition Racks Up More Than 80,000 Signatures, Qualifies For White House Response



No one needs to say anything. 

The only say that counts is the Supreme Courts, and the fact that secession is un-Constitutional.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 24, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> It can't happen too soon for me.  Republicans will lose two Senate seats and the House will switch back to the Democrats.
> 
> And Texas is land-locked.  They will be at the economic mercy of Mexico and The United States Of America.


*Texas is landlocked?!*

You know less about geography than politics.

<sigh, another child left behind>


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > It can't happen too soon for me.  Republicans will lose two Senate seats and the House will switch back to the Democrats.
> ...



Your post is mean spirited, and you know as well as I do that he had a lapse, which he graciously acknowledged.  If anyone is to be pointed and laughed at it is you for such a disingenuous post.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Nice try.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I did not laugh, rather I was saddened by the dumbing down of so many Americans who are ignorant enough of their own country to make statements like a state with hundreds of miles of coast is landlocked. Yet these people take themselves seriously and feel free to express their observations on national and world ceaselessly. It speaks to the caliber of posters on the web and specifically this site. Whining about others pointing out their ignorance is not all that impressive either.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the USMB Texans on this thread?
> ...



I still find it curious that none of the Texans on this board are willing to stand up for their country and condemn the secessionists


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I don't.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



38 Red Electoral votes go away. Republicans will never elect another president. Two fewer Republican Senators and the House goes back to the Dems. 

Plus......we get rid of Texas

Win-win all around


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

"I hate dat guvment' y'all........"

Tyranny & Texas - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 02/21/13 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.


Is this your hopes ? 

Wow, and I guess it's many more who wish this according to the thanks you got on such a anti-American post...

Mexico eh ? Ahhh the other allied group for whom you think will someday help defeat the oppressor in this nation, I mean because if you say they will take it someday, well that suggest war is eminent in this respect, so do you wish for war against the nation, and who is the enemy that has taken this land in your opinion ? Is it the white man who is the defined enemy in which you feel has stolen the land in this nation ? Why not include all the others who feel the white man is their enemy in this nation now, and for whom also feel this way and/or are wanting to take it from them, even as they (the whites) are individuals whom are seperate in their characters, but the defining factor for them being the enemy is that they are white, and this is all that is needed isn't it for people like yourself who has these things to say that you say right ?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...



Evidently it's a lot of Texans hope.  Ah, that's the Republic of Texas.  My error.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...




LOL, hadn't thought about the electoral college thing.  Too funny.

A few buddies and I met for beers yesterday, and it turns out one of them is all for this.  We didn't know!  When I brought up stuff like social security and Medicare -- and how those Texas foreigners would no longer qualify -- he thought for a moment and said, "fine, Texas would be about personal responsibility and less government anyway."

Okay, sure.

Good beer and funny crazy.  Great combination!

.


----------



## ima (Feb 24, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Mexico would first have to take it's OWN country back.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...


You mean the U.S. Government as made up and controlled by who at this point ? Otherwise there is in some peoples mind that the government will be taken over by certain allied groups in this nation, and this by a certain time frame, so if the wars were to start then (having various anti-American groups in country, and next door helping these anti-American groups that are within), to somehow over throw this nation from within (as some people want so badly), then by this time it is hoped by these anti-American groups that the U.S. government will direct the military to assist the groups to over throw the Americans who would once again find themselves besieged in Texas ? WOW..


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2013)

ima said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yeah and that would be from within for them, as the Drug Lord's run and own that nation now..


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



The numbers are irrefutable

Texas pulls out, the US is run by Democrats forever. Texas would be viewed as a bunch of traitors. There is no doubt who the US would support if Texas had a war with Mexico

Habla espanol Tex?


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 24, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.



When exactly was Mexico's last successful military enterprise? They exert little or no control within their own borders, much less having the ability to expand them.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not only that...it balances the House out to a great degree too.  

According to WIKI, its 232-200 Republican.  Texas leaves and so does it's 24 red seats (as well as 12 blue ones).  So it becomes 208-188 Republican.  The Senate loses two of it's infected seats; Cruz and Cornyn both gone so Democratic power is enhanced there.  

Basically, if you're a democrat, this is the best thing that could happen to your agenda.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > 80,000 in November, 250,000 in February.  What are you libs gonna say when the number reaches 1,000,000?
> ...



Any who can't spell their names would be a result of the great job done by the Democratic backing teachers unions.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 24, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/6867896-post386.html


----------



## Meathead (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


it would be if you're a Democrat, and stupid enough to think that th departure of Texas would be an isolated event without dominoes falling west, east and north. In its wake, the Dems could control the Senate something like 60 - 8 and the House with a similar ratio. You could then disband both and the Constitution then the party chairman could rule by decree and the victory would be complete.

It's all wild speculation of course, but what a bunch of ditzes. Does anyone on these boards take time to think things through before they come up with asinine posts?

Landlocked Texas! That's so ignorant, yet still a bit amusing.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...








Cock-blocking liberal mental masturbation is just cruel.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It's clear you don't give your posts much thought.

Politically (you may note this is a Political message board) it would be a great thing for the Democrats.  If Texas were to take Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama with it; well from a political standpoint it's even better for the DNC.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



If you think Texas is landlocked you have more problems than someone else's ignorance.    What would happen is that other states would quickly follow.    Democrats would control the governments of the states that remain, and not control the states that left.   Democrats could disband the Constitution and set up whatever it wished.   It just wouldn't apply to the states that left.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm sorry. Was my post too complicated? I think you may have missed the north and west, as you think I meant only east. Look on a US map. Texas is the big one with an irregular shape all the way at the bottom (south) center just north of Mexico with a very large coastline on the Mexican Gulf.

Public education is something else that obviously needs to be addressed. And that would certainly not be wild speculation, but a clear and present danger to the USA.


----------



## editec (Feb 24, 2013)

American AND Texas would be be less well off if it happened.

BUT stranger things have happened than a formerly great nation collapsing in a heap of regional dust, so I don't entirely discount the possibility of it happening in the longer run.

Clearly the value zeitgeist of the TEXANS and that of many Americans are moving in different directions.


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Politically, and in spite of wishful thinking in some parts, nobody is going anywhere, and even if...Mexico isnt capable of forceably taking anything over.

That said, I reside about as far from the border as you can get even so and given immigration trends, secession or no, within twenty or so years Texas will be a defacto part of Mexico anyway.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

JWBooth said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



That would be ironic given that Mexico is about as far from being a liberal utopian nanny state as we may imagine.

These assumptions that close physical proximity means a more significant influances are simply another manifestation of the depth and breath of discussion board ignorance:

Anyone crossing the border could be anywhere in the USA within a day or less.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



Can we get the rest of the South to go with them?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

If democrats could be persuaded that the nation that's left for them is better off without Texas and any other states that wished to leave, that should be encouraged not opposed.   Democrats want one party rule and total control.   The more states that leave, the easier it will be to achieve that goal.  They will just be able to exercise that power over only what they have that's left.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> ...



It would be much more than the South.   What's left would be a narrow strip along the eastern and western coasts, and a tiny block in the northeast.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


No, just asinine.  



Meathead said:


> I think you may have missed the north and west, as you think I meant only east.


Ahh, you mean states that actually matter.  Texas isn't included in that fraternity.  Certainly not worth fighting for and certainly worth more "dead than alive" to the balance of the nation. 


Meathead said:


> Public education is something else that obviously needs to be addressed. And that would certainly not be wild speculation, but a clear and present danger to the USA.


Agreed.  Given this example...


Meathead said:


> Look on a US map. *Texas is the big one* with an irregular shape...


You're living proof.

The fact is nobody would miss Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, or Alabama.  Reputable statistics prove that these are either revenue neutral states or states that take far more than they give to the public coffers.  Other states would suffer the wrath of Washington and wouldn't be permitted to leave but in the case of the states listed, it's a net gain for the United States.  Afterall, we can get by with fewer trailer parks and bowling alleys which pretty much dries up where you find women I suppose.

Politically (remember this is a political board), the Democrats would be doing very well.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



....but, we don't want the South and we want the west, even if some still are Republicans. We can change that with no problem, but you can never cure stupid.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

If some states are permitted to leave, all of them would be permitted to leave.   Don't misunderstand me, the idea of obama turning into another Bashir Assad bombing American cities isn't all that objectionable.  It would secure his legacy for all time.   Except to democrats obama would be another Lincoln, keeping the country together the circumstances are somewhat different.   There is no more Mason Dixon line.   obama would have to conduct his civil war without a military.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



I see that.  You can't cure stupid.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You see it whenever you look in a mirror.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Yeah...Washington would let the Hoover Dam go...NOT.  

I realize it's all speculation and a parlor game since Texas isn't going anywhere (unfortunately) and neither are the other sisters of the poor but it's a given that Washington will act where it's either politically expedient, militarily easy, or when it's good PR.  In this case it would be all three.  

I still say that we should sell Texas to China to pay off the debt and then buy it back for pennies on the dollar when China realizes how backwards it is.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> If some states are permitted to leave, all of them would be permitted to leave.   Don't misunderstand me, the idea of obama turning into another Bashir Assad bombing American cities isn't all that objectionable.  It would secure his legacy for all time.   Except to democrats obama would be another Lincoln, keeping the country together the circumstances are somewhat different.   There is no more Mason Dixon line.   obama would have to conduct his civil war without a military.



We are the ones giving you permission.







We are going to let you have Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, Georgia, South Carolina and North Carolina, whether they want to go or not. It's much like the Civil War, but Virginia and Florida has turned too civilized for you, besides we need Florida to keep all our Gulf oil and gas which from now on we will sell at market prices.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


No states will secede.  It's all a fantasy of those having a tantrum because they don't like the guy in the white house.  


> I still say that we should sell Texas to China to pay off the debt and then buy it back for pennies on the dollar when China realizes how backwards it is.


LOL


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



You have made your stupidity known to the world.   And, you're proud of it.  You really think what you "want" has any bearing whatsoever on what others will do and that's really stupid.   

We WANT the west,   Waaaaah Waaaaah.   What a hoot.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



No states will secede.   The nation will just fracture.  After all which states seceded from the Soviet Union when it collapsed?   None.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I'm already for pulling every bit of federal govenment essential spending out of the South for states receiving more federal spending than they send in taxes. They want the government to cut spending, so that's a good place to start.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It has more bearing than what those stupid Texans want. They can't make it happen and we can.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



You're right.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Pessimist!


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Right. Becasue gangstas don't exist in Texas. Go down to Houston's 5th ward and let me know what you see.

Never mind the rest of your fantasy bs.

Asshole.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



The country isn't going to fracture either.  Your grip on reality is really quite tenuous.  The partisanship in the US is very divisive right now.  It's a phase.  The tide will turn at some point.  As it always does. The pendulum swings one way and then back.  Sorry for the mixed metaphor.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > If some states are permitted to leave, all of them would be permitted to leave.   Don't misunderstand me, the idea of obama turning into another Bashir Assad bombing American cities isn't all that objectionable.  It would secure his legacy for all time.   Except to democrats obama would be another Lincoln, keeping the country together the circumstances are somewhat different.   There is no more Mason Dixon line.   obama would have to conduct his civil war without a military.
> ...



Your mistake is that you really think that a division would be controlled by the electoral map.   When the nation fractures, the electoral map won't even be a consideration.   So you want Florida, well just tell Florida that the New United States won't permit private ownership of guns.   See how far that gets you.    You don't think.   That's the problem.  You actually believe that a fracture would occur on electoral lines and all those states  would break down along expected lines.   

That's not even accepting democrat goals.   You think you would get oil and gas from Florida!   The first thing the new democrat controlled country would do is ban all oil and gas production.    Sort of like they've done in California.     You can deny reality all you like, but the best proof, would be to just let it go.  Let it happen.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 24, 2013)

.

Best thread ever.



.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Best thread ever.
> 
> ...



It's so easy to get the rednecks fired up


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 24, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Best thread ever.
> 
> ...



I dunno, IMO it rates with any average how stupid is Truthmatters thread.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If you aren't living in one of those states, we'll trade your ass for a liberal who is. 

I used an electoral map just for convenience. We have no plans or desires to get rid of guns, because we might need them, if southerners try to escape their hell hole. We are still going to be needing oil and gas and we'll be willing to sell you some and maybe some food from our bread basket, if you behave like a good neighboring country.

The logic is very simple and obviously you haven't followed it. It's against the law to secede from the union, so whether you agree with that or are a stupid asshole who disagrees with history doesn't matter. The fact is there is no law preventing us from getting rid of your state, so we do get to pick and choose what we want. Now three of those states might feel they have a right to remain in the United States, because they were part of the original 13 colonies. Unfortunately, the Supreme Court loses jurisdiction once they aren't part of the United States, so it's "talk to the hand" time.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



They act as if the Republicans would not mind if Texas and other like minded states left the Union.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It would be the best thing for the country. Texas could leave and the rest of the country would be left for the Democrats to run

Let the Republicans migrate to Texas which would be their conservative utopia. Every man for himself


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 24, 2013)

According to the last census Texas has a population of 25,145.561 supposedly 250,000 belong to this group enough said.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> According to the last census Texas has a population of 25,145.561 supposedly 250,000 belong to this group enough said.



That still doesn't mean we don't want you to go.


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > According to the last census Texas has a population of 25,145.561 supposedly 250,000 belong to this group enough said.
> ...



So you want to be a dumb ass fine be my guest you know all of you bitch so much about Texas are free to leave the country as well the nation will be none the worse without you. Most of you swore you would leave the country if Bush was reelected in 2004 why the hell are you still here?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Like I pointed out, it may be illegal for Texas to secede, but there is no law saying we can't get rid of your asses.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Of course it's against the law to secede.  It's against the law to rob banks too.

The logic is simple and has already escaped you.   States are already trading liberals for conservatives and have been for a long time.  It's one of the reasons businesses have fled California for places like Texas!   Whether or not there is some kind of formal secession, the nation is dividing and will eventually break up.  At this point, there is really no other option.  

The scientist who predicted the break up of the Soviet Union, without any secession movement, has predicted the same for the US.  Not in two, but actually in seven separate sections.   All without any kind of secession.   Liberals are too invested in the North/South civil war to accept what's really happening.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> we need Florida to keep all our Gulf oil and gas which from now on we will sell at market prices.





Liberal Dem Master Plan is sounding better all the time.




Obviously you guys have given this some deep thought.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take before Texas discovered that their educational system wasn't producing a work force educated enough to run the businesses and the institutions within their own economy?
> ...




More Liberal Dem Deep Thoughts....


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



California pays more in taxes than it receives in government spending. Texas makes laws that entice corporations to locate there and screws their people in the process. Everyone of those states that will become the future country of Limbaughia are as worthless as he is. You need to think positively and help Rush out before Costa Rica gets him. You won't have to worry about Obamacare, Social Security, all that Disability money we send you or anything from our government. We'll even leave you the old military bases, free of charge, so some fool doesn't fire on them, starting another civil war and causing us nearly a century and a half of putting up with your fool asses.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

Fuck Texas.  I'm sick of hearing them tell us how great they are.  LEAVE!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Fuck Texas.  I'm sick of hearing them tell us how great they are.  LEAVE!



I've heard it my whole life and hoped they would shut up after Alaska joined the United States, but the fools never did. If they think they are sick of us, they don't have a clue how sick we are of them.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Texas.  I'm sick of hearing them tell us how great they are.  LEAVE!
> ...



They must be real proud of leading the nation in executions.  I can't see what else they have to be so damned proud about - shitty weather, shitty sports teams, shitty politicians.  Food any good?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Just barbecue and chili, but they have to act like they invented it. The only thing I know of they invented was the short bus.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, probably no other states would leave.....and every state would remain whole?

Here's the reality of a "Dem Country:"






There's nothing even remotely like a country made up of blue, dem counties, unless we consider everything west of Pennsylvania, or a slender piece of the west coast.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Fuck Texas.  I'm sick of hearing them tell us how great they are.  LEAVE!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

I sure am proud to live in an ALL red state!! ---and there still are a few left... America is not gone yet!


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> I sure am proud to live in an ALL red state!! ---and there still are a few left... America is not gone yet!



Not only that, but be grateful that Liberal Dem. Retards are afraid to enter your state.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> I sure am proud to live in an ALL red state!! ---and there still are a few left... America is not gone yet!



It will be for your kind when we get done with your asses.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > I sure am proud to live in an ALL red state!! ---and there still are a few left... America is not gone yet!
> ...



hahaha - seems like you might be afraid to start with us... Thank God there is no such thing as an all blue state. 

Funny, how the blue sections of America are all places you wouldn't want to raise your children!!!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Who says that?  I'm proud to have raised my child in a blue state.   Wouldn't ever want her raised in a red state.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



I'm equally happy with your arrangement.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Win/Win


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



What do you consider *all*, because Democrats have all the major offices and vast control over the Senate and House in my state.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



No such thing as a blue state....  only blue parts of Red states... and unless you have gobs of money, dollars to donuts,  your kids are gonna be screwed up if you raise them in blue parts of red states...


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



See how the liberal mind works... You are talking about the gov't --- us conservatives are thinking about the PEOPLE...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



The blue states fund the country, fool!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



The people elected the members to that government, fool!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



you call me a fool and you are still equating EVERYTHING to the gov't --- gov't is not the answer, gov't is the PROBLEM... too dense to even see his own shortcomings...


FOOL!!!!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Once again --- this moron thinks EVERYTHING is about gov't... 

and there is still no such thing as blue states --- only crappy parts of red states crammed full of foolish "blue" people who think gov't is the answer to everything...  lol - morons...


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Let me explain it to you in simple terms that even a fool can understand! Our state has a Senate and House of Representatives and all those members have their territory with people living there. Those people vote for Democrats by a two to one margin. You were the fool claiming your state was all red, so what the hell did you mean? Is every person in your state a Republican? Explain yourself, fool!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



That empty land doesn't vote, fool!


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



See, all you keep explaining is how everything is about the gov't -- that is the ERROR in your liberal thinking...  The best thing the gov't can do - RED or BLUE --- is to limit it's involvement in you life allowing you to grow and prosper!

Not every person in any state is red or blue -- in reality they are all just people --- I just said I was happy live in a state that was ALL RED on the map.... your gov't minded moron self made it all about gov't --- imagine that...


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



You just keep on making youself look foolish... 

That "empty" land is filled with the BEST America has to offer!!!!


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 24, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...





			
				Obamanation said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -62 reputation points from Obamanation.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



Apparently, you've never been to Houston. I have. I was born and raised there. Like I said, go down to the 5th ward and tell me there are no gang bangers there.

Dumb ass.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Apparently, you've never been to Houston. I have. I was born and raised there. Like I said, go down to the 5th ward and tell me there are no gang bangers there.
> 
> Dumb ass.




You took a step outside Montrose?

I'm amazed.

Queers don't survive long in 5th ward.


----------



## Obamanation (Feb 24, 2013)

JosefK said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Show me where I EVER said there were NO gang bangers in houston...  moron!

I made a generalization --- there are gang bangers in cities of 30K people in the middle of Kansas ---- so what!!!


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, you've never been to Houston. I have. I was born and raised there. Like I said, go down to the 5th ward and tell me there are no gang bangers there.
> ...



So, how did you survive outside of Westminster? Faggot?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Very true.  If you look at county by county voting patterns states are mostly red with the blue areas the bloated cities.  If not for Los Angeles and San Francisco California would be a red state.  Drain or confine the cities and the so called blue states would largely cease to exist except in an isolated north east.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2013)

Wait...Texas is still here?   Why aren't they gone yet?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Wait...Texas is still here?   Why aren't they gone yet?


Soooo funny!


----------



## ima (Feb 24, 2013)

Meathead said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...Texas is still here?   Why aren't they gone yet?
> ...



Because Mexico didn't want them, they said they already had enough beaners as it is.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Liberals are always willing to trade their freedom for free shit.  Problem is that the free shit has to come from those who have earned it, and there's a limit to how long they will allow government to take what they've earned.
This movement is just the beginning.  It will grow (it IS growing), and at some point, the numbers will be formidable.  There are many millions of Americans who are fed up with the direction in which our country is headed but are not yet at a point where they're willing to give up on trying to work within the system.  Little by little, more and more Americans will realize that secession is inevitable and will join the movement.  It will snowball and it won't just be in Texas.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 24, 2013)

.

And we can only guess how helpful this "we're not getting our way so we're leaving" schtick will play with voters in the next couple of elections.  I'm sure it will be just boffo.

.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

Satellite view of Texas (Thanks Google )


----------



## Cowman (Feb 24, 2013)

Texas isn't leaving shit.

If it does, there would be a MASSIVE migration out of the country for the majority of residents who would prefer to keep their United States citizenship.

Would also probably be a healthy group of "freedom fighters" ready to reclaim it back for the United States when the inevitable war to bring it back happens if it did manage to secede itself.

I'd be one of the ones who leaves, but I'd certainly support freedom fighters.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Satellite view of Texas (Thanks Google Maps!)


Grow up, asshole.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Satellite view of Texas (Thanks Google Maps!)
> ...



Fuck YOU and TEXAS too!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



You brought up government, liar!



Obamanation said:


> I sure am proud to live in an ALL red state!! ---and there still are a few left... America is not gone yet!



An "ALL red state!!" can't be the people, liar!


----------



## Cowman (Feb 24, 2013)

There is no such thing as an ALL red state.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Satellite view of Texas (Thanks Google )
> ...



Are you getting homesick?


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > we need Florida to keep all our Gulf oil and gas which from now on we will sell at market prices.
> ...



Of course. And we need a place for New York Jews to retire.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

Cowman said:


> There is no such thing as an ALL red state.



Maybe.

In the 2012 presidential elections OK and UT were entirely red.

But you are correct in that most states do have at least one small dem enclave, normally huddled around the state capitol where politicians are doling out government cheese to their dead-beat constituants.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as an ALL red state.
> ...



Areas around Austin where people are educated.


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Point?


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Educated in Austin, a Dem enclave:






Bravo.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I will give you $50 if you use it to buy a burqa.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Ann Coulter forgot his makeup!


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 24, 2013)

Cowman said:


> There is no such thing as an ALL red state.


 Maybe no, but DC seems headed that way.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Sample of one

How symptomatic.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Click your heals three times, Texan, and say "There's no place like home............"


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 24, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...


Here are Texans receiving Katrina's victims and finding homes for them:



 

Care packages assembled and given to Katrina victims:​ 


 
Texans taking care of the injured Katrina victims:​


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...


Shut up, weasel.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



This is typical deception either on purpose or by accident.  The man who authorized the Astro Dome to be used was a man named Bill White who is a democrat

If there were more Texicans like Bill White, it likely would be thought of as an asset


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mr. Texas-Killed-Kennedy suddenly needs more evidence than one!

Typical Lib: Able to dish it, but unable to take it.


----------



## Nika2013 (Feb 24, 2013)

"
But you are correct in that most states do have at least one small dem enclave, normally huddled around the state capitol where politicians are doling out government cheese to their dead-beat constituants."

Small Dem enclaves?  Dems won! How small can they be?


----------



## Nika2013 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's called diversity and your own picture looks pretty left-wing to me...A lot like my former husband...


----------



## Samson (Feb 24, 2013)

Nika2013 said:


> "
> But you are correct in that most states do have at least one small dem enclave, normally huddled around the state capitol where politicians are doling out government cheese to their dead-beat constituants."
> 
> Small Dem enclaves?  Dems won! How small can they be?



They are concentrated in cities.

I'd repost the map, but I'm gonna take a huge gamble and assume you're intelligent enough to find it in the thread


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah...  You people are seriously deluded.

If you bothered to look at the numbers, instead of relying on your radio talk show hosts to interpret them for you, you'd see that the most productive states in the nation are generally blue states.

The higher the population density, in general, the more tax revenue produced, and the less federal funding received.

That's why states like New York are giant revenue generators, while Alaska is basically a welfare state that mooches off the federal government as a matter of course.  That is, when they're not forcing the oil companies in their state to pay each individual for the state mineral rights.  Damn Communists.

So, if Texas is going to secede, I'd ask them to take the whole damn region south of Virginia (a blue state) with them.  And Alaska can go form their own nation, and starve themselves out after about a month or so.

It would be a massive financial burden off the back of the rest of the nation.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> They are concentrated in cities.
> 
> I'd repost the map, but I'm gonna take a huge gamble and assume you're intelligent enough to find it in the thread



And those cities are generally the wealth engines of the surrounding areas.

Though the suburbs generally do pretty well too, as their denizens often commute to the cities to work.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 24, 2013)

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...


It's blue everywhere people actually live.


----------



## Zona (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank God Obama won this damn thing.  Twice.

Oh and let us know how this whole Texas thing turns out. 

Delusional dumb asses.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And little did they know that when they voted for Romney...they were voting for the President of a country they hoped to leave.  Who knew?


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 24, 2013)

"Oh ya, we're a bunch of God fearin' Patriots, and if you don't do it our way, we are going to secede and destroy the United States of America".

Somehow, this just seems a bit over the top.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 24, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> It's blue everywhere people actually live.



Of course, I'm sure the livestock and wild animals living in the large swaths of uninhabited "red" lands will be very helpful in helping those folks secede.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw the Texas movement in action this weekend.






Nascar. Round and round they go and they end up right back where they started as if they never left.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Once it starts, it'll continue until every working person joins the movement.  Then the freeloaders will be fucked.  This is why the libs get so pissed off when we talk about it, they're afraid they might have to start working for a living.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 24, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Yeah...  You people are seriously deluded.
> 
> If you bothered to look at the numbers, instead of relying on your radio talk show hosts to interpret them for you, you'd see that the most productive states in the nation are generally blue states.
> 
> ...



You are a dumb ass.
The exact opposite of what you claim is reality.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 24, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> You are a dumb ass.
> The exact opposite of what you claim is reality.



Yeah.... Not so much.  

But don't take my word for it.  Google is your friend.

America's fiscal union: The red and the black | The Economist

See this chart.  Green tinges are the "Givers" in federal revenue, red tinges are the "takers":


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 24, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > You are a dumb ass.
> ...



Texas ain't red dumb ass.
Buy some glasses.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 24, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Texas ain't red dumb ass.
> Buy some glasses.



And apparently you have some reading comprehension issues, as what I said was:



> So, if Texas is going to secede, I'd ask them to take the whole damn *region south of Virginia (a blue state) with them. And Alaska can go form their own nation, and starve themselves out after about a month or so.*



Or perhaps you should take your own advice and buy yourself some reading glasses.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I saw the Texas movement in action this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daytona is the most boring race alive

Like watching a 500 mile parade


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Once it starts, it'll continue until every working person joins the movement.  Then the freeloaders will be fucked.  This is why the libs get so pissed off when we talk about it, they're afraid they might have to start working for a living.



What?   You're still here?   Why haven't you seceded yet?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Once it starts, it'll continue until every working person joins the movement.  Then the freeloaders will be fucked.  This is why the libs get so pissed off when we talk about it, they're afraid they might have to start working for a living.
> ...


Is that the only line you have?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2013)

As Texas goes ...so goes the Republican party

Good riddance


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> As Texas goes ...so goes the Republican party
> 
> Good riddance


So what?  If states secede, why would they care what party is in control of the country they're no longer a part of?  You're kinda slow, aren't ya?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No...but it makes sense that someone who is serious about this and is not just a whiner would act now.   Why haven't you acted?


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 24, 2013)

No state is going to secede.  The nation will simply break apart under the strain.  Hopefully it will be by peaceful mutual agreement.  Liberals with their encouragement of coservatives to secede should be in perfect agreement.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Once it starts, it'll continue until every working person joins the movement.  Then the freeloaders will be fucked.  This is why the libs get so pissed off when we talk about it, they're afraid they might have to start working for a living.
> ...



The over-riding emotion from the GOP has been nothing but resentment.  I'm shocked there hasn't been a thread about the Oscars.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 24, 2013)

This is actually pretty simple ... Even rw's should be able to figure it out.

If you don't like the US, LEAVE.

Believe me, you will not be missed.


----------



## Vast LWC (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As Texas goes ...so goes the Republican party
> ...



If Texas secedes, alone, then the United States will take a massive tilt to the left.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> This is actually pretty simple ... Even rw's should be able to figure it out.
> 
> If you don't like the US, LEAVE.
> 
> Believe me, you will not be missed.


We're not LEAVING, we're just reclaiming our country.  YOU can leave if you don't like it.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 24, 2013)

OP: Brainwashed un-American ignorant hater dupe idiocy. Take off, all 30k of you. Good riddance, racist morons...


----------



## Cowman (Feb 24, 2013)

Texas Secession means killing/subjugating your neighbors.

Wait. What. You thought it'd be pretty and peaceful? Most of history proves otherwise.

Grab your bullets if you're serious about it.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> OP: Brainwashed un-American ignorant hater dupe idiocy. Take off, all 30k of you. Good riddance, racist morons...


It's always about race with you, isn't it?


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 24, 2013)

You're the secessionist, asshole. See ya!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> You're the secessionist, asshole. See ya!


Put your rum bottle down before you get on the computer, ya fuckin' idiot.  You make no sense.


----------



## Cowman (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > You're the secessionist, asshole. See ya!
> ...



He makes a lot more sense than you.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cowman said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Wow, you really told me!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Cowman said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



What do you mean?  Look at this pearl of wisdom from SJ (which must be short for _shitty joke_)

"Once it starts, it'll continue until every working person joins the movement."

Yes, they are so proud of working, they will leave their job and move to Texas for the principle of...well...I'm sure it'll be explained at some point.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



It is now.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Well, I'm sure the concept of working is something foreign to you, as ii is with most freeloading liberals.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



People in the South are the laziest people in America.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Shut up, weasel, you trying to get laughed off this site too?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Most of them admit it themselves. You damned well know you are lazy, so don't talk about others working. What do they work on in the South, going on disability?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Cowman said:
> ...



Wow..hard to get happy after that?  
So when is this secession supposed to take place there skippy?  

LOL

Oh yeah:


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Wonder which loser that lost his posting privileges as a result of the 11/6 election "SJ" is.  I'm guessing "Listening"


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Not sure, CandyAss, but I give it a few more years.  Of course, the bolder your commie pal in the W.H. gets, the sooner it'll happen, so who knows for sure?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I know of a few who bet posting privileges and lost. The betting started back in the Zimmerman/Martin early days.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



It won't happen dickless.  I'm sad because obviously Texas is a total loss that contributes nothing.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Obama is really acting like a dictator wanting universal background checks like 93% of the American people do!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Then why did you ask, asshole?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I'm just having fun with a delusional fuck who doesn't know how moronic he sounds.  Namely you.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I didn't say he was a dictator because of background checks, weasel.  I think you might be in the wrong thread, stupid.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Texas leads the nation in: having most of the 100 counties with lowest per capita income in the US with 17. That great Mitch McConnell (R) state of Kentucky comes in second with 16. 

List of lowest-income counties in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Way to go, Texas, you're number #1!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You mean you're a troll, trying to sound like you know something.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



How could anyone know this isn't a lie like all the others?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Dunno; you started a thread sponsoring something that has zero chance of ever happening as we saw with the Civil War.  Sounds like you're the trollgirl here beeotch.  332-206 by the way


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


What???  Sober up, dude.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


If it has zero chance, why are you so worried about it?


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 24, 2013)

Nobody's worried about it, shyttehead. You're so brainwashed and hateful you're delusional LOL.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 24, 2013)

The OP is like all the TX Secessionists.  All Hat, No Cattle.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Nobody's worried about it, shyttehead. You're so brainwashed and hateful you're delusional LOL.



The problem is there are more people outside of Texas who want Texas and a few other shitty states to leave the Union. Don't let those bigmouths in Texas worm out! 

*It's time for the new nation of Limbaughia to be born.*


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Nobody's worried about it, shyttehead. You're so brainwashed and hateful you're delusional LOL.


Quite the contrary.  The secessionists are asking for a "peaceful" parting of the ways.  It's you left-wingers who keep talking about violence.  Seems YOU are the hateful ones.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

bodecea said:


> The OP is like all the TX Secessionists.  All Hat, No Cattle.



A 10 gallon hat that never came near a brain.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The OP is like all the TX Secessionists.  All Hat, No Cattle.
> ...


OMG!!!  That's just too fucking funny!  Did you come up with that one all by yourself?  You're really missing your calling, you should be a comedy writer.  ROTFLMAO!  Robin Williams better watch out for you, Dub.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Nobody's worried about it, shyttehead. You're so brainwashed and hateful you're delusional LOL.



What he said...


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

candycorn said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody's worried about it, shyttehead. You're so brainwashed and hateful you're delusional LOL.
> ...


Wow, Candyass, you're really original!


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Rebellion, secession, moving to Costa Rica, jail or dead!

How about a lot less talk and a lot more do?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Is this Dubya posting or is it his "daughter"?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Why don't you explain why all these right-wingers keep giving us mouth about doing something and never do it? Are you all chicken?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


Don't you wish this was QnA, so you could just report all the posts that disagree with you?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You don't have a clue about anything in this world, do you?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


I have more than a clue about you.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You go on the internet and post lies about everything. You don't even know what's real in this world.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Plenty of them are.  Costa Rica is a very popular destination.  I am more than happy to help that little investor make a move out of the US.  When I see that empty store space.  That little manufacturer that just went to Honduras and fired all 15 employees, it just makes me so damn happy.  All you need to do is keep telling people to leave.   I keep telling these  guys that they aren't wanted and liberals intend to drive them out of the country .  You do it.  You tell them.  Oh and tell them if they do try to stay they'll be dead.

To answer your question of why don't they do it.  They are.  It just hasn't gotten painful yet.  Alter all it took quite a few years before liberals noticed that major companies were going off shore.  Liberals are that stupid.  Yes they are.


----------



## francoHFW (Feb 25, 2013)

Loudmouth ugly American Pub chumps! LOL


----------



## waltky (Feb 25, 2013)

If dey wanna re-join Mexico, let `em do it...

... den we can deport alla illegal Hispexicans...

... to Texas...

... which is where dey come from to begin with.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2013)

why bother posting this racism? this is the politics forum not a political free for all.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh boy, looks like Cybil is here.


----------



## Dante (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Oh boy, looks like Cybil is here.



you racists always travel in packs. cowards


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


They boast about being dependent, and they love it (go figure), but if the tap was turned off on them, you would never hear the end of "why in the world didn't the government teach us in these rotten schools how to grow a tomato or a squash, and teach is how to be more self sufficient or how to be our brothers keeper instead of the other way around" ? Talk about a blame game that would quickly go into reverse, they would begin quickly to eat their own. Hec, they have been doing that (eating their own) for a long time now, and they have been doing this even with the government giving and giving and giving to them, so it matters not what happens , because nothing much will ever change for some who are programmed like this, while others struggle and sacrifice to try and make things better.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dante said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boy, looks like Cybil is here.
> ...


Listen at you with your lib self, because no one travels in packs better than a lib does these days , but help us out here, and define what you consider to be a racist, and then point to some post that confirm your accusations (I know their are racist here, but they are not always white either). Some problems that many people point to in America now, seems to make them somehow a racist eh ? If the newly created real racist of today had their way, no one could ever point to any problem without being called a racist by them ( a distraction used well these days), otherwise if the problem has certain ingredients involved in it, they feel it is untouchable or un-debatable no matter what. This has become a problem all by itself now in this nation.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



People have been retiring in Costa Rica since I was a kid and they did it to live where their money made them richer. It had nothing to do with politics. It's Russ Limpball saying he would move out of the country if Obamacare is passed and implemented 5 years later. Let's face it how would it effect him? 

As far as any of you stinking conservatives go, move out of the country, but don't think you will have access to the American market once we get rid of you. That's something that has to change and we need to stop working our way back to becoming a third world country. You are the retards who made the rust belt with your stupid free trade policies to bust those union jobs.

Liberals didn't fuck up this country and they haven't even had numbers to have power for many years. What makes you think LBJ or JFK was a liberal? Even Carter isn't an extreme liberal and he came from Georgia with a family business in peanuts.

You assholes aren't going to start anything, because we don't live in your fantasyland and know you haven't even had a liberal agenda to deal with. Single payer health care, like Medicare for all was proposed by Republicans years ago. What makes you think saving all those businesses money is a liberal idea? You assholes are so far to the right that moderates are called communists. You start anything in this country and we're going to shoot you down like rabid dogs. Don't think we will play with fools of your kind going that far.

The unions were the first to speak out against outsourcing, so how couldn't liberals know about it? We watched the conservatives destroy our manufacturing industry and blame it on others. We don't have to buy any foreign made product or allow it to be sold in America. Get it? We can even tell a certain corporation they aren't going to be allowed to make sneakers in Vietnam, pay $2 in labor for a pair of sneakers and sell them on the American market. They can be told to either make those Nike sneakers here or they won't be allowed to sell them here. See how it works when you aren't blaming the American people for not being able to live on very few dollars a day?


----------



## editec (Feb 25, 2013)

If the TEX Secessionists have any balls, they'll put secession up for a reforendum vote.

Don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen, though.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

editec said:


> If the TEX Secessionists have any balls, they'll put secession up for a reforendum vote.
> 
> Don't hold your breath waiting for that to happen, though.



Texas claims they can divide into five states.


----------



## editec (Feb 25, 2013)

Theoretically Texas could divide into a near infinite number of states.

So what?


----------



## ima (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's the question for the referendum on secession: In an independent state of Texas, do you agree that we should be able to shoot beaners on sight?

My guess is above 90% say yes.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 25, 2013)

Watch Texas secede, then watch Texas turn into a theocratic dictatorship.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Let's agree with Mexico that they were right...the border IS the Nueces River.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Consumers destroyed the unions as they wanted the same product for a lower price.
All companies do is respond to and act on what consumers demand.
Consumers ran off the manufacturing.
Why else would companies move? 
If consumers paid more for the same product made in USA not one company would have left.
You destroyed American manufacturing and all of us also.
We demanded it and got it.
Econ 101. 
You fools believe every company out there is run by a Republican. 
Hysterical


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Let me try to explain it to you.  I'll use little words.   People are not moving to Costa Rica for a retirement home.   They are moving businesses there, and to Honduras, Singapore, and I even moved one attorney to Russia!   It is my business, and I have competition too.  There are more companies today who were formed for the specific purpose of helping investors and business people move out of the country.  I appreciate your position that the US doesn't have to admit imports.   I hope they don't!   The US should put all kinds of prohibitions on imports.    Which will have a primary result of the American consumer not having those goods at his or her disposal.    And,  deliciously enough, most of those imported goods can't be made here because we have already regulated against their manufacture.     Which is why so many companies left in the first place!

There is something morbidly fascinating about watching the US self-destruct.   No I don't mind helping it along.  That's why I'm here.  Adding my little straws to this bloated camel's back.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Yep, this has been documented as well.



Yet they still outshine Marxist utopia California on all standardized tests......


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 25, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



If we put prohibitions on imports they do the same thing to our companies that sell to their country.
Terrible idea that all business opposes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oswald was born in New Orleans, Sirhan Sirhan in Israel... Wtf are you talking about?



He doesn't know.

RW just spews partisan shit.

It rarely makes any sense, and is NEVER accurate.

Truthmatters, Jakestarkey, del, and Rightwinger; the brain trust of the extreme left....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Texas Tower : 14 killed 1966
> Lubys massacre Killeen Texas: 23 killed 1991
> Ft Hood massacre: 13 killed 2009
> 
> Throw in JFK and Texas has quite a record



Ah, so the Muslim terrorist attack was done by Texas...


Well, New York had a mass murder of 3,000 - in 2001. Guess New York really loves murder, eh fucktard?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Texas abandons our country...I choose Mexico





Did North Korea deny your entry Visa?

You must be crushed....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> FEMA death camps



Never accrue to evil, that which can be explained by shear incompetence.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> After we take your guns, we will brainwash your children.



Already done. How else would the fascist fucktard be reelected?

A white man with Obama's politics could never win the presidency.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Texas abandons our country...I choose Mexico
> ...



Mexicans fight to be here

Texans can't wait to leave


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > After we take your guns, we will brainwash your children.
> ...



They could with the opposing candidates put up by the Republicans in 2008 and 2012.


----------



## PatrioticPoster (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.



Let's make it simple and tell Texas they can leave but they gotta take California with them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Mexicans fight to be here
> 
> Texans can't wait to leave



You've never met a Mexican, except your parents house keeper.

About half come to the USA to make some money, then leave after about 10 years.

Not exactly "fighting."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

bodecea said:


> They could with the opposing candidates put up by the Republicans in 2008 and 2012.



That's why we had President Dukakis..


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 25, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Let's agree with Mexico that they were right...the border IS the Nueces River.


 
Typical leftist--generous with *other people's property.*


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans fight to be here
> ...



Poverty, privation, running from the authorities, low wages, no benefits.......
Mexicans are willing to sacrifice to be here

Texans want to leave because a black man is President


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Poverty, privation, running from the authorities, low wages, no benefits.......
> Mexicans are willing to sacrifice to be here



Is that what your parents housekeeper told you?

So you figure that the average illegal is working under the table?



> Texans want to leave because a black man is President



Thanks for your opinion, Adolf.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


 The average state has 62 counties. Kentucky has 120 counties. Texas has 254 counties. Do the math, and you're coming up with highly misleading information. 16/120 = 13%; 17/254 = 7%

7% < 13%

South Dakota has the poorest county in the USA. Visit South Dakota if you want to help somebody.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 25, 2013)

Texas isn't going anywhere yet. However, if we elect another ditz in four years, that'll be another story.


----------



## BreezeWood (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Already done. How else would the fascist fucktard be reelected?
> 
> A white man with Obama's politics could never win the presidency.
> 
> ...




*How else would the fascist fucktard be reelected?*

that's how we had Bush, elected initially by less than the popular vote majority .... aka Texas democracy by proxy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

BreezeWood said:


> that's how we had Bush, elected initially by less than the popular vote majority .... aka Texas democracy by proxy.



While you are a leftist, thus you have no grasp of the Constitution nor how our government works, the fact remains that ALL elections are state elections. There are no national elections. If there were, California, New York and Texas would decide 100% of Presidential elections, and the rest of the nation would be disenfranchised.

No doubt that your preference would be to end elections and simply have the DNC appoint our rulers, but until you can achieve that, state elections will determine the POTUS.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Poverty, privation, running from the authorities, low wages, no benefits.......
> ...



What events make Texans want to secede?

- Ending slavery
- Giving Blacks Equal Civil Rights
- Electing a black president

Did I miss anything?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Texas isn't going anywhere yet. However, if we elect another ditz in four years, that'll be another story.



Yeah...Texas will just whine louder.....


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 25, 2013)

They've been threatening this nonsense for four years now and yet they're still here.

What's taking you people so long?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> They've been threatening this nonsense for four years now and yet they're still here.
> 
> What's taking you people so long?



Thus why I keep asking "You still here?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> What events make Texans want to secede?



The attack on basic civil liberties. The absorption of 1/6th of the economy by the federal government. The nationalizing and militarizing of police and law enforcement.



> - Ending slavery



Yeah, it's 1856, fucktard....



> - Giving Blacks Equal Civil Rights



A little late, the Republicans did that in 1956 - with howls of objection by you racist democrats.



> - Electing a black president



I doubt many care that Obama is a quarter black. Him being 100% red is a bigger issue - you racist little fuck you..



> Did I miss anything?



Any hint of integrity - but that's expected from you...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> They've been threatening this nonsense for four years now and yet they're still here.
> 
> What's taking you people so long?



Texas has been dronning on and on for GENERATIONS about leaving. Read some history. 

Its just easier for the left to claim racism than face the truth.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > They've been threatening this nonsense for four years now and yet they're still here.
> ...



So...why are they still here?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 25, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Because the sane people outnumber the crazies.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 25, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


That, or because Reagan, the Bushes and Clinton could be related to. Obama's another story.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Having been stuck there for awhile...that is debatable.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Texas will become a Conservative mecca

- No minimum wage
- No healthcare
- Barebones education
- No rights for gays
- Unfettered access to guns
- God based science in schools
- No environmental regulations

Get your applications in now


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > What events make Texans want to secede?
> ...



Dude, get up on the wrong side of the gutter this morning?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Uncensored is concerned about the loss of basic civil liberties like denying healthcare to the masses and persecuting gays

He longs for the civil liberties of old when you could lynch those who claimed to be your equal


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> They've been threatening this nonsense for four years now and yet they're still here.
> 
> What's taking you people so long?



Texans talk a lot more than they act.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > They've been threatening this nonsense for four years now and yet they're still here.
> ...



Yea, the state of everything big also includes their lies.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



You knock all the crap out of a typical Texan and you don't have enough left to fill a matchbox.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Yea, their arrogance gets old real fast.


----------



## Mr Natural (Feb 25, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be any shortage of loud mouthed, know-it-all Texans.

Why is that?


----------



## ima (Feb 25, 2013)

Everyone is jealous of the Dallas Cowboys. Now if they could only get rid of that beaner QB, Antonio Romo, maybe they'd win.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

editec said:


> Theoretically Texas could divide into a near infinite number of states.
> 
> So what?



I'm not talking about theory, but the permission to divide the state up were given to it when they joined the United States. 

So what? It would add 8 Senators, obviously.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



You Republican scum caused the Rust Belt and you supported free trade to do it. You did it to keep wages down in America and it worked.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

ima said:


> Everyone is jealous of the Dallas Cowboys. Now if they could only get rid of that beaner QB, Antonio Romo, maybe they'd win.



Jealous of a mediocre team?


----------



## ima (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is jealous of the Dallas Cowboys. Now if they could only get rid of that beaner QB, Antonio Romo, maybe they'd win.
> ...



I know, it's almost as pathetic as the team plays.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Will Jerry Jones be the new President of Texas?


----------



## ima (Feb 25, 2013)

Texas won't secede because if they did, they'd have no one to hear them whine.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 25, 2013)

ima said:


> Texas won't secede because if they did, they'd have no one to complain to.



Wow, I agree.


----------



## Samson (Feb 25, 2013)

ima said:


> Texas won't secede because if they did, they'd have no one to hear them whine.



Complaining?

All I hear is a disgruntled lib echo chamber.



But please continue: is great fun to listen to how much of an impression the state has made upon liberal dems.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 25, 2013)

ima said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



No one is better than my KC Chiefs at sucking!


----------



## Samson (Feb 25, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Texas won't secede because if they did, they'd have no one to complain to.
> ...





ima said:


> Blacks have 3 problems: The women spread their legs to easily, the men don't use condoms, they like crack.






Yeah, agreeing with ima: Always a great move.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Once it starts, it'll continue until every working person joins the movement.  Then the freeloaders will be fucked.  This is why the libs get so pissed off when we talk about it, they're afraid they might have to start working for a living.



When the presidents second term comes to an end he will leave this Nation considerably better off than when he took office in 2009. Not just with regard to the economy but in other aspects as well. You may credit the president or not, it really makes no difference, it will be an indisputable fact, and how he will be remembered. 

Long forgotten will be this secession nonsense, as well as the partisan hacks who behaved like petulant children when they didnt get their way last November.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



I wish the Chiefs would get it together.  I pull for small market teams.  I'm a 43 year fan of the Vikings so I know all about "pain" (of just about making it but falling short).


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored is concerned about the loss of basic civil liberties like denying healthcare to the masses and persecuting gays



I assume that your "profession" is pan handling for a bottle of Thunderbird each day. So, would it be fair to force you to pan handle on behalf of the drunks in the next ally over?

What you cannot seem to grasp is that you have no "right" to the professional effort of others. The fact that a person puts 16 years of advanced education into becoming a doctor does not make them your slave. You have no "right" to health care, nor a right to mechanical care for your Yugo.



> He longs for the civil liberties of old when you could lynch those who claimed to be your equal



Lynching is a purely democratic act. You democrats with your slavery, your KKK, your Jim Crow, and your Affirmative Action. Racism defines you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> No one is better than my KC Chiefs at sucking!



Dude, my local team is the SD Chargers....

Nuff said...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored is concerned about the loss of basic civil liberties like denying healthcare to the masses and persecuting gays
> ...



Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness 

You have yet to establish a loss of civil liberties warranting secession


----------



## Mustang (Feb 25, 2013)

If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, and Mexico invades Texas militarily, should the US come to Texas' rescue?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> 
> You have yet to establish a loss of civil liberties warranting secession



ROFL

More weak logical fallacy from the left. (If I call for secession, then I may need to support it, sparky)

As for you Obamunists and your assault on civil liberty...

{The ACLU reported that between 2009 and 2011 the number of people subjected to telephone wiretapping had doubled in some cases and tripled in others. And when it comes to the government snooping through your e-mail, the ACLU reported that the number of authorizations the Justice Department received increased 361 percent between 2009 and 2011.}

{Though few will admit it, under Dubya liberals cared less about protecting civil liberties than they did about hating George W. Bush. Where are the angry "criminal" accusations we heard from the Left now that Obama makes his predecessor look like an ACLU lawyer?}
Obama's assault on civil liberties makes Bush look like an ACLU lawyer | Jack Hunter | Charleston City Paper


Here's a list from the far left hate site you usually depend on;

https://www.commondreams.org/view/2011/12/01-7


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, *and Mexico invades Texas militarily*, should the US come to Texas' rescue?



You should cut down on the amount of meth you use...

Try and preserve the last braincell....


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, and Mexico invades Texas militarily, should the US come to Texas' rescue?



Aren't we an ally of Mexico? Mexico hasn't been running their mouth since I've been born.

I say: "Remember the Alamo", but this time it will be the final battle.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 25, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness
> ...



The best ya got huh?

I can feel the outrage


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, and Mexico invades Texas militarily, should the US come to Texas' rescue?



I would most definitely vote NO.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, and Mexico invades Texas militarily, should the US come to Texas' rescue?



I say we help the Mexicans.  That's a lot of bullshit to move back across the Rio Grande.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, and Mexico invades Texas militarily, should the US come to Texas' rescue?
> ...



SCOTUS says secession can't be done, so I say we start our movement and throw the bums out of the Union. SCOTUS never ruled on that. 

I wouldn't let Texas stay even if they got on their knees and kissed Obama's ass.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Mustang said:
> ...



Those fuckers in Texas would be lost without their federal funds, federal defense contracts, federal hand out programs that those "rugged individualists" never refuse, federal this, that and the other.  They got it soft and don't want to go to selling tacos on the street corner to survive, and they know it.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Feb 25, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Texas isn't going anywhere yet. However, if we elect another ditz in four years, that'll be another story.



You're right Texas isn't going anywhere.  The time for Texas to secede was 30 years ago when conservative white folk were the majority.

Now that the majority in Texas is changing, expect Texas to not only remain in the union but also become a blue state.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

sfcalifornia said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Texas isn't going anywhere yet. However, if we elect another ditz in four years, that'll be another story.
> ...



Their politicians really ARE already blue in deed, but not in word, and those dimwits can't even see it.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...





> The United States currently pays around $20 billion per year to farmers in direct subsidies as "farm income stabilization"[9][10][11] via U.S. farm bills. These bills pre-date the economic turmoil of the Great Depression with the 1922 Grain Futures Act, the 1929 Agricultural Marketing Act and the 1933 Agricultural Adjustment Act creating a tradition of government support.
> 
> In 2006, the top 3 states receiving subsidies were Texas (10.4%), Iowa (9.0%), and Illinois (7.6%). The Total USDA Subsidies from farms in Iowa totaled $1,212,000,000 in 2006.[12]
> 
> ...



Source: Agricultural subsidy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That math works out proving Texas was getting $1.4 billion in farm subsidies in 2006.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



That's why they are not going anywhere - they're the Corporate Welfare capital of America!  The feds give Texas defense contractors tons of money as well.  Yep, welfare for the rich.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...





> Tax reductions by subject area
> $4.3 billion for nuclear power[10]
> *$2.8 billion for fossil fuel production*
> $2.7 billion to extend the renewable electricity production credit
> ...



Source: Energy Policy Act of 2005 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

What states produce fossil fuels?


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



Yeah, SJ is a grade A pussy. The only thing he's seceding from is common sense. That guy is too much of a pussy to try anything serious.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Well, you ARE what you eat.  I guess that would make you a real dick, huh?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



That's very Junior High of you! If you make it past 6th grade in Texas, they call you a scholar.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


Don't you wish this was qna?  Then you could just report all my posts.  Wimp.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Stop hijacking threads with your trolling bullshit and stick to the subject. If you can't stick to the subject, I'll put your worthless ass on ignore. I'm not the subject of this thread, troll, so either make a thread where I am the subject, or shut the fuck up if you want me to see your worthless posts that are only good for pointing out the obvious lack of good judgment!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


Fuck you, talk to your pal JosefK, bitch.  Somebody attacks me, I attack back.  And if you think I give a shit if you put me on ignore, think again, dildo.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Feb 25, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



True. 

Conservatives will fold on their principles when enough cash is involved.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



You seem to be knowledgeable about the law, so I have a question. I agree that SCOTUS has said a state can't secede from the Union, but is it legal to discharge a state from being part of the United States, in other words, toss them out, hit ya, split ya style? Texas has been a disappointment my whole life and since I want them to go, I think they will continue to disappoint me.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I think you should talk your buds in Texas into seceding.  That'll show us.   Go.  Leave.  Be gone.  Don't let the door hit you on your way out.  Adios.   Ciao.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 25, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Fuck you, then, you were given a chance!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


I hope this means I get put on your ignore list, Dildo.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 25, 2013)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


Do your parents know you're up this late?


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Why are you still here, you sniveling pussy? Shouldn't you be leading your tralier park in secession?


----------



## ima (Feb 26, 2013)

By the time Texas secedes, we'll have pumped out all their oil and gas, so it'll be no biggie.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hahahahahahahahahaah!!!!!  Trailer Park secession!  Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Mustang said:


> If and when Texas seceeds from The Union, and Mexico invades Texas militarily, should the US come to Texas' rescue?



Hell no.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The best ya got huh?
> 
> I can feel the outrage



The best *I've* got?

ROFL

Say goodnight Gracie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> I would most definitely vote NO.



You Obamunists sure are impressed by Mexico's military prowess...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I would most definitely vote NO.
> ...



Not at all....just voting to keep out of Foreign conflicts.  Keep our troops and our money at home.   You apparently want to spend American money on foreign issues.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> I say we help the Mexicans.  That's a lot of bullshit to move back across the Rio Grande.



Why don't you just launch a drone strike on any person who fails to swear a loyalty oath to Obama?

Top 5 differences between Obamunists and the Khmer Rouge:

1)


I got nothing.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > I say we help the Mexicans.  That's a lot of bullshit to move back across the Rio Grande.
> ...



Acknowledging you have a problem is the first step......


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > I say we help the Mexicans.  That's a lot of bullshit to move back across the Rio Grande.
> ...


Finally!  Truth!  LOL


If you actually believe there is any comparable quality between the current US administration and the Khmer Rouge, then you are really very, very ignorant.  The Khmer Rouge murdered millions of its own people: literally, millions.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > I say we help the Mexicans.  That's a lot of bullshit to move back across the Rio Grande.
> ...



Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Not at all....just voting to keep out of Foreign conflicts.  Keep our troops and our money at home.   You apparently want to spend American money on foreign issues.



The Dallas Police could defeat the Mexican army. But the fucktard leftists in here cum all over themselves with dreams of Mexico invading Texas.....


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all....just voting to keep out of Foreign conflicts.  Keep our troops and our money at home.   You apparently want to spend American money on foreign issues.
> ...



The Dallas Police cannot even control their own city....and the Houston Police will find that their extra "throw down" weapon policy wouldn't work in a war.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Acknowledging you have a problem is the first step......



Recognizing that there is no difference between the cult of personalty behind Obama, and the one that was behind Pol Pot, is hardly a problem.

FAILURE to recognize the pattern is the real problem, reference Santayana.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.

The only time I hear about Texas seceding is when some liberal idiot brings it up.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> there comparable quality between the current US administration and the Khmer Rouge,



Glad you admitted it. (Are we through dishonestly changing each others quotes, now?)

Obama murders United States citizens and you applaud him for it. You of the left called for the murder of George Bush every day while he was in office. You bitterly hate anyone who holds opinions that deviate from those assigned by your shameful party.

Do I think you would even hesitate at supporting the murder of millions of your fellow Americans? Not really. Whether the party would do it or not is irrelevant, people like you, Dubya, RDean, etc. would gladly participate in the mass murder of every republican in the nation.

The difference between you an the Khmer Rouge is only one of opportunity. You have not been presented the opportunity to create killing fields. 

For one thing, you need to disarm us first.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



So you can't think of any differences between yourself and the Khmer Rouge either?

Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> The Dallas Police cannot even control their own city....and the Houston Police will find that their extra "throw down" weapon policy wouldn't work in a war.



Yawn.

The Mexican army is a joke. The Cartels run them and they are more interested in moving drugs than in being prepared for war.

The Dallas Police could easily defeat the Mexican Army.


----------



## PratchettFan (Feb 26, 2013)

S.J. said:


> The more this president abuses the Constitution, the more this movement grows.
> 
> Local 2 investigates Texas secession movement | News - Home



Uh huh.  It's quite a movement.  Perhaps, if they quadruple their numbers, someone in the statehouse will agree to present a bill to consider the question by suggesting the formation of a committee, which will not even see a vote on the floor.  No one in any position of authority has any desire to secede.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> 
> The only time I hear about Texas seceding is when some liberal idiot brings it up.



Psssst, hey Tex, this thread was started by a 'conservative.'


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > there comparable quality between the current US administration and the Khmer Rouge,
> ...



Obama is not murdering US citizens, for a start.  No one that I am aware of called for the murder of Bush.  You are projecting onto others what you yourself do: bitterly hating anyone who holds different opinions.  The problem with your 'opinions' is that they are just hysterical blathering: they have no basis in fact or logic.  The rest of your post is truly ludicrous.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> 
> The only time I hear about Texas seceding is when some liberal idiot brings it up.



I have...and if that is the "only time" you hear about it, you are intentionally looking the other way or else lying.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> ...



Also, did you see his "Republic of Texas" comment by his Avatar?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Good looking out, I missed that one.

Guess he's a self-confessed librul, huh?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> ...



Yes and he was responding to an article from the liberal media.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Is that the Texas two-step you're doing or just plain old tapdancing?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> ...



Lying is a liberal tenet. I think you guys have that market cornered.


----------



## Papawx3 (Feb 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Maybe not, but as you may recall, there was a British film made in 2006 about the (fictitious) assassination of GWB.   As I recall, those on the left lauded it as 'tremendous'.  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ojWOWyHWj6M]Clip from Bush Assassination Film - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 26, 2013)

Papawx3 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I've never heard of it.  I was living overseas at the time, but hardly anyone I talked to, American or otherwise, had anything positive to say about Bush, quite the contrary in fact.  However, I've never had  or listened to a conversation where people were talking about wanting to murder Bush. They just wanted him to not be there, not doing all the stupid things he was doing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Oh that's right... you idiots can't understand truth.


Truth that Texas was once it's an idependent Nation hence "the Republic of Texas" reference beside my avatar. I had seven 3rd great Uncles and a great great Grandfather that fought for Texas' independence and I am proud of that fact. As I am proud of the service of my ancestors in the Civil War as referenced by my avatar.  

But like truth, you morons also don't understand the concept of pride. You see everything through a prism of race and hate. IMO


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



This is 2013.

Texas is a state and nobody cares what your ancesters did.

But if that silly excuse flies for you, then have at it, but don't try to lecture anybody on the "truth" because you're not even telling it to yourself.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



I care.

So that proves you wrong.

I don't need to lecture, you and your fellow idiots proves my point with each of your post.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



That's so very touching. 

And also so indicitive of the backward thinking fools in this backwater of a state.


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> 
> The only time I hear about Texas seceding is when some liberal idiot brings it up.




http://www.usmessageboard.com/6853388-post1.html


So you just called SJ (the originator of this thread) a liberal idiot, I'm sure he (or she as the case may be) appreciates that.


>>>>


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The Republic of Texas...so broke they BEGGED to be annexed and were REJECTED for 10 years.   We should have kept rejecting them.


----------



## Zona (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


. Why is it when blacks mention slavery, so many say hey, that's ancient history.    But you are fine looking at your past.


----------



## Zona (Feb 26, 2013)

I would love to see how Texas would do fighting a war against mexico.    Good luck with that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Obama is not murdering US citizens, for a start.



Yes, he in fact is.

How Team Obama Justifies the Killing of a 16-Year-Old American - Conor Friedersdorf - The Atlantic

You know this and support him murdering Americans.



> No one that I am aware of called for the murder of Bush.



Yep - you leftists sure are an honest lot...



















> You are projecting onto others what you yourself do: bitterly hating anyone who holds different opinions.



I've no doubt that this claim is every bit as true as your prior two were....



> The problem with your 'opinions' is that they are just hysterical blathering: they have no basis in fact or logic.  The rest of your post is truly ludicrous.



Right -






You Obamunists are just peachy...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> I would love to see how Texas would do fighting a war against mexico.    Good luck with that.



If Texas and Mexico had a war, you would still only see your colon wall.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



You're free to leave at anytime. I'm sure you'd be welcome in California or New York.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> ...



Whatever you think. Truth is hear more about secession from the left not the right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



link?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



I don't speak for "so many" I speak for myself. Please don't project what others may say onto me.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No you don't need to lecture, but it sure makes this echo chamber of bitter liberalism more interesting..

These guys obviously cannot stand Texas because it represents a Conservative State that is in excellent fiscal condition compared to the many Dem. Lib. controlled states that are fiscal basket-cases.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Shouldn't you be at the welfare office collecting a check from Whitey?  Worthless fucking parasite.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 26, 2013)

Dubya said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



^ that


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



i see that you are one of those posters who sign their posts.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 26, 2013)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


Hmm, I see the Butch is back with another brilliant and profound comment.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 26, 2013)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm stationed here smart one.

I'm not "free to leave" but keep on assuming and I'll keep on schooling you.

I've become used to being surrounded by ignorance since I came to this backass state.


----------



## Zona (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...


Dude.  In school once for the military, I had to go to fucking mississippi for a bit.  I feel  your pain.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Zona said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I have to admit cities like SA and Austin aren't terrible, but once you come out of the cities, it's like going back in time.


----------



## Zona (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...


 well, when I got to Mississippi,.I.found myself asking what year it was, vice what time it was.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 26, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




All dude wants to know is how the trailer park secession planning is going.  It's a fair question.

I have a question too - how's the smell in Texas today?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



He lives in Cali.

He's the only thing worse than a true Texan...a wanna-be Texan.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> 
> The only time I hear about Texas seceding is when some liberal idiot brings it up.



I was born and raised in Texas. All you have to do is listen to the words of your governor on the subject of secession. He's no liberal.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Sorry, I was busy working today. Along with the other white guys in my crew. 

That's two strikes for you, puss. Wanna try for a third?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Damn, never thought I'd leave to hear a Californicator also be a racist.  Take me Lord - I've heard it all!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Ah shit!  A Rhinestone Cowboy!  We even got those in Ohio, wearing boots that are as long as snow skis and those fucked up hats that could house the populace of Guam.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 26, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Don't forget the belt buckles that look like they just won a pro wrestling match.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 26, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




You're just another state in the union. You're not that special.


Really. 


You're not.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK

Let the whiney lib attack commense.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> 50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK
> 
> Let the whiney lib attack commense.



So?


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> 50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK
> 
> Let the whiney lib attack commense.



Quite possibly the dumbest post of the entire thread. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> 50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK
> 
> Let the whiney lib attack commense.



Only thing is "Tex-Mex" sucks.

In California, we have real Mexican food. Enchiladas, Burritos, Taquitos - all invented in Cali - not Mexico.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > 50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK
> ...



Then it's not real Mexican food. And Tex-Mex doesn't suck.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > 50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK
> ...



Gee, the first whiner is joesey.



Surprised, not.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > 50. Port Arthur: A gritty Golden Triangle refinery town that somehow produced Janis Joplin, Jimmy Johnson, Robert Rauschenberg and UGK
> ...



You don't know how much Tex-Mex sucks until you try it in Massacusettes.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Let me put it another way. Nobody gives a shit who was born in TX. Plenty of talented people were born in other states as well.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



That's because people in MA can't cook good Tex-Mex.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Then it's not real Mexican food. And Tex-Mex doesn't suck.



California is the birthplace of the best Mexican cuisine.

And yeah, Tex-Mex sucks.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



I come from a state no one cares about and we've had 5 presidents, was 3rd in supplying soldiers to the Civil War, had generals Custer, Grant, Sherman, Sheridan, etc and etc, first man to step on the moon, birthplace of aviation, countless actors, scholars, scientists, birthplace of pro football.  No one cares about Ohio - why should we care about Texas?  We don't go around acting like we got 5 pound balls.  I wish Sam Houston were still around - he'd check all your arrogant asses like he did right before the Civil War.  A great AMERICAN Sam was.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> You don't know how much Tex-Mex sucks until you try it in Massacusettes.



ROFL

I can imagine.

When I just finished High School, my brother and I drove out to Yellowstone to work in the park. After a 5 day trip, we saw a little hole in the wall that had "burgers, Tacos, Shakes" on the sign. Couple of California boys, we were in withdrawal for some Mexican food. So we ordered some tacos and proceeded to watch the cook chop up hamburger patties and toss them in a corn tortilla, throw in a slice of American cheese, add lettuce, and squirt catsup on the damned thing.

NEVER get Mexican food in Idaho.....


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Then it's not real Mexican food. And Tex-Mex doesn't suck.
> ...



If it was born in CA, then it's not real Mexican food.

And, no, Tex-Mex doesn't suck. Fajitas are tasty treats.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 26, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.




LOL...

When the South American kidnapping gangs and Cartels get word that Texas is no longer under the protection of the United States, every Texas cheerleader and trophy wife will be turned out into the streets as fast as you can say "The stars at night, are big and bright..."

Texas will become like Dodge City, Deadwood, and Tombstone circa 1870s.


We'd have to build a wall around Austin, because they're not really Texas.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> If it was born in CA, then it's not real Mexican food.
> 
> And, no, Tex-Mex doesn't suck. Fajitas are tasty treats.



They might be, but they're not Mexican - more Spanish. (If it were Mexican, that would be Ancho, Jalapeno, or Anaheim chilies, not bell peppers!)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> If it was born in CA, then it's not real Mexican food.
> 
> And, no, Tex-Mex doesn't suck. Fajitas are tasty treats.



BTW, _REAL_ Mexican food is beans on a plate, that you dip a corn tortilla in.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 26, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > If it was born in CA, then it's not real Mexican food.
> ...



Exactly. Which is why it's considered Tex-Mex.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 26, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


Well, I have this love for Ohio. I was new to a neighborhood when my son was born years ago. The next door neighbor was an elderly lady from Ohio, and she crocheted him a beautiful baby blanket before he was born. She didn't have to do that, I was new. She was such a ray of sunshine wherever she went.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 26, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



The wife is from Ohio. Great people and they play good football up there high school through D-1 college. Pro fan support up there is great. And they can cook, like to fish and hunt!


----------



## Cowman (Feb 26, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Great!!!!!  Don't squeal when Mexico takes it back.
> ...



Uhhh. What?

You'll(I'd say we'll, but I'd fucking leave before the war starts) be dealing with cartels looking to expand their border access to the United States. And then you wouldn't have all those federal funds to secure the border.

Would be no match for the Cartels looking to expand and open up new avenues.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 26, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



We have an eclectic mix of hillbillies and yuppies, gang-bangers and inner city professionals, and everything in between.  I'm a life long Ohioan born and raised.  If anything, Ohio has many natural as well as man made sites to see.  I was born and raised in "Indian country," near Mohican state park, and the history of the American Indians in this area is very interesting.  Fishing is great on Lake Erie or in several of our rivers and lakes.  We have the full gamet of all four seasons.  Our highway system is a neat hub that can take you to the ocean in 10 hours or the the Mississippi the other way in a day.  There's a lot about Ohio I don't like though.  People get too hung up on geography.  Especially younger people who always think there's a "Land of Oz" out there.  Not true.


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 26, 2013)

Cowman said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




The boarder protection will by tiny when they realize that they buy power from out of state.

Any U.S. Corp with home offices in Texas will leave the state.

The incredible domino chain of collapsing local economies, loss of basic services....


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



Your mascara is running


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

49. Schlitterbahn is the greatest waterpark in America, and it makes excellent use of its Hill Country surroundings.

I'm only on #49., whiney bitches.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Translation: You're right, Joe. I guess my post really *didn't* prove anything. How 'bout I double-down and call you a drama queen to highlight this?


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> 49. Schlitterbahn is the greatest waterpark in America, and it makes excellent use of its Hill Country surroundings.
> 
> I'm only on #49., whiney bitches.



and again I ask, 



So?


----------



## Zona (Feb 26, 2013)

Cowman said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



what?  I wanna see dem come take our guns.....lol


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > 49. Schlitterbahn is the greatest waterpark in America, and it makes excellent use of its Hill Country surroundings.
> ...



I have 48 more reasons: I cannot help it if you're so fucking much of a bore that the first two are not significant.

Maybe I'll get to one about jerking off, so you'll be able to relate?


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...





Um....apparently it went over your head, so I'll be more explicite:

Josey is a whiney bitch.


----------



## Samson (Feb 26, 2013)

47. Dublin Dr Pepper -- for those people who think regular old Dr Peppers aren't Texan enough.


Dr Pepper, you poor slobs.


Let the bitching commence.....


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 26, 2013)

Samson said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




How 'bout you tell us why you're listing all these reasons.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


You're not fooling anybody, Dick.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 26, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


I'm not in Texas, but it smells like beaners here.  Beaners on welfare.  If I drive about 50 miles to L.A., I can smell the stench of So. Central.  You know who lives there, right?  Axe me and I'll tell ya.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 26, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


MOST talented people were born elsewhere.

Specifically, New Jersey and Canada.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 27, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...


It's what the government hopes for, and it has been a plan in the works for ever and a day now, so shamefully spoken you are right sadly enough. The problem is that as each state has fallen to this welfare problem in which each has become accustomed to, the government gains more and more control over the lives of the people within them, and so this is a major problem because the government has proven that it doesn't have the states and/or the individualist or their rights at heart any longer, and instead it has this collectivist attitude towards everything now. What comes with the collectivist attitude or agenda, is a lot of bad evil people into the mix, who are then empowered as a result of the collectivist agenda. It is a major fail of the federal government, and it has been a situation that has caused some big time trouble now in this nation. I mean just look at what is going on within this very thread, and then multiply this ten fold.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





You're just catching the stench of your own shame and failure blowing back at you, loser.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...


I'm not talking to you, Unkie, so why don't you just shut the fuck up?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





Is this thread about the silly notion of Texas secession, or about your racist cowardice? Address the topic instead of indulging your weakness - again.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 27, 2013)

Samson said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Wesminster Blvd in Houston is the #1 place for street corner hand jobs from gay prostitutes. You'd know about that intimately, wouldn't you? Considering you charge the best prices in the city.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Neither are you, racist trash. Go iron your white hood.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 27, 2013)

Samson said:


> Um....apparently it went over your head, so I'll be more explicite:
> 
> Josey is a whiney bitch.



Right. Because telling you that nobody gives a shit about your list of Texas attractions makes me a whiner. Get back to your corner, bitch, before your pimp blackens your other eye. Of course, your clientelle might like that.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Ah...you will be highly disappointed with Texas when you mover there.  When are you packing up and leaving?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Brian Peppers, Governor of Texas 2016!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You really are 12, aren't you?

Did you stomp your foot and bite your lip when you were typing that?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



He can't type and strangle his duck at the same time!  Give dude a break!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Everytime I read a post of his, I'm reminded of a small child throwing a tantrum in a store because his mother won't buy him the matchbox car he desires.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Which tells you you're dealing with a bully or a spoiled motherfucker used to getting his or her own way.  FUCK them!



ArmyCowboy said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...


----------



## Dante (Feb 27, 2013)

texas ain't going anywhere


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


 I think it was just a joke, Erik.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Well, children believe what people tell them wherever you go. And since they hear and see more on television than real life, they're confused out where the rubber hits the road, I think. *sigh*

/philosopher mode

Home office for one of our suppliers was in Ohio, and I made several business trips there. It was totally enjoyable in every way, especially the scenery. I just hope the business climate there improves. I've been unhappy to hear of high unemployment there for the last few years, and hope they find jobs for people to lower that rate down some.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



I doubt that you're even a soldier.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that folks who have never lived in this State seems to think they know so much about it.
> ...



Yes LISTEN to hiswords. YOU moron. He didn't call for secession on the contrary he said he wouldn't want to see Texas secede.  But don't let the facts stop your ignorance.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Don't be jealous.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Since you don't even have the sense to capitalize "Soldier" your opinion is meaningless to me.

Now head back outside, those pigs aren't going to herd themselves you know.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Jealous of Texas?  That would be like being jealous of an AIDS victim.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Words from the only Texan I would respect"

"Let me tell you what is coming. After the sacrifice of countless millions of treasure and hundreds of thousands of lives you may win Southern independence if God be not against you, but I doubt it. The North is determined to preserve this Union. They are not a fiery impulsive people as we are...but once they begin to move in a given direction, they move with the steady momentum of a mighty avalanche, and what I fear is that they will overwhelm the South with ignoble defeat." - Sam Houston


----------



## WorldWatcher (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Words from the only Texan I would respect"
> 
> "Let me tell you what is coming. After the sacrifice of countless millions of treasure and hundreds of thousands of lives you may win Southern independence if God be not against you, but I doubt it. The North is determined to preserve this Union. They are not a fiery impulsive people as we are...but once they begin to move in a given direction, they move with the steady momentum of a mighty avalanche, and what I fear is that they will overwhelm the South with ignoble defeat." - Sam Houston




Psst - Sam Houston was born in Virginia, not Texas.


>>>>


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



The word soldier does not require capitalization.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Why are you jealous of AIDS victims?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





> December 23, 2003
> 
> By Charlie Coon
> Stars and Stripes
> ...



Soldier - and That's With a Capital 'S'

Its a respect thing, something you obviously don't understand.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Like I said it's not a word that requires capitalization.

Respect is earned.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Soldiers fighting and dying for the freedom of America and Americans in general, for 200+ years, haven't earned your respect?

That speaks volumes.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



...we're ....  not....ergo...........oh never mind.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



No not all of them.

Using your logic, Hasan, Manning and every other soldier that has dishonored their service should be respected.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Three different people weighed in and not a brain between them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

Samson said:


> 49. Schlitterbahn is the greatest waterpark in America, and it makes excellent use of its Hill Country surroundings.
> 
> I'm only on #49., whiney bitches.



Yeah, I hear it's actually better than Raging Waters, but I'm skeptical.

Raging Waters San Dimas Water Park


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I doubt that you're even a soldier.



He sings "Onward Obama Soldiers, marching as to war, with the O of Obama, marching on before."

That counts, doesn't it? He's sworn to defend Obama from all enemies, foreign and domestic, particularly from that damned constitution. He'd give his life for his god, Obama.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Are you being deliberately obtuse or are you really this dense?

Capitalizing the word doesn't honor every single Soldier individually, it honors Soldiers as a group.

Yeesh.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that you're even a soldier.
> ...



We've offically gone from the sublime to the ridiculous now that Junior has weighed in.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Since you don't even have the sense to capitalize "Soldier" your opinion is meaningless to me.



Grammar isn't your strong suit, is it sparky?



> Now head back outside, those pigs aren't going to herd themselves you know.



When the call to prayer comes in, do you kowtow towards the Whitehouse, or toward whatever golf course your little tin god is at that day?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Since you don't even have the sense to capitalize "Soldier" your opinion is meaningless to me.
> ...



Prayer...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



Like a said soldier does not require capitalization. Just because some high ranking officer says to doesn't mean shit to me. Besides I wasn't talking about a group, I was talking about you.

Oh and I've never met a soldier so vain that he cries when a word isn't capitalized and he doesn't get the respect that he hasn't yet earned.

For a (self proclaimed) soldier you sure have lots of free time to whine about petty shit on here.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> We've offically gone from the sublime to the ridiculous now that Junior has weighed in.



"Officially" sparky. And would you not gladly give your life to defend Obama from the United States Constitution?

Say if he were to be held accountable for killing a 16 year old American Citizen, without charge, warrant, indictment, or hint of due process, in direct violation of the 5th and 14th amendments?

Would you allow your god to be arrested and charged? Not a chance, you protect Obama.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



OK, you really are that dense, my bad.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > We've offically gone from the sublime to the ridiculous now that Junior has weighed in.
> ...



If someone wants to try to arrest Obama on that "charge" they can knock themselves out. It would make for good comedy.

Are you going to do it? Put your money where your mouth is or are just going to whine on the internet like a little impotent bitch?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Words from the only Texan I would respect"
> ...



No shit.....why did'nt I think of that?  Now you call Houston and tell them to change the name of their city.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> OK, you really are that dense, my bad.



Because you seek the rule of man, not the rule of law, you cannot grasp that an officer in the armed forces does not have the authority to alter the rules of grammar to suit his desires.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 27, 2013)

Liberals actually believe in refighting the civil war!   It's going to end up the same way.  Why?   Because it did last time, that's why!  Because the union in 1865 was worth preserving that's why.

It's not 1865, there is nothing in this country worth preserving, and both sides know it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> If someone wants to try to arrest Obama on that "charge" they can knock themselves out. It would make for good comedy.
> 
> Are you going to do it? Put your money where your mouth is or are just going to whine on the internet like a little impotent bitch?



I am not a U.S. Congressman. It's of absolutely no surprise to find that you don't understand that impeachment must start in the house of representatives.

You have no grasp at all of the government you seek to end.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 27, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



sol·dier (sljr)
n.
1. One who serves in an army.
2. An enlisted person or a noncommissioned officer.
3. An active, loyal, or militant follower of an organization.
4. 
a. A sexually undeveloped form of certain ants and termites, having large heads and powerful jaws.
b. One of a group of honeybees that swarm in defense of a hive.
intr.v. sol·diered, sol·dier·ing, sol·diers 
1. To be or serve as a soldier.
2. To make a show of working in order to escape punishment.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Middle English soudier, mercenary, from Anglo-Norman soudeour, soldeier and Old French soudoior, soudier, both from Old French sol, soud, sou, from Late Latin solidum, soldum, pay, from solidus, solidus; see solidus.]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

soldier·ship n.
Word History: Why do soldiers fight? One answer is hidden in the word soldier itself. Its first recorded occurrence is found in a work composed around 1300, the word having come into Middle English (as soudier) from Old French soudoior and Anglo-Norman soudeour. The Old French word, first recorded in the 12th century, is derived from sol or soud, Old French forms of Modern French sou. There is no longer a French coin named sou, but the meaning of sou alerts us to the fact that money is involved. Indeed, Old French sol referred to a coin and also meant "pay," and a soudoior was a man who fought for pay. This was a concept worth expressing in an era when many men were not paid for fighting but did it in service to a feudal superior. Thus soldier is parallel to the word mercenary, which goes back to Latin mercnnrius, derived from mercs, "pay," and meaning "working for pay." The word could also be used as a noun, one of whose senses was "a soldier of fortune."


Not once was soldier capitalized.  Imagine that.

Fact is dumbass soldier does not need to be capitalized. 

Just because Army Chief of Staff Gen. Peter J. Schoomaker says he wants it capitalized doesn't mean squat!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals actually believe in refighting the civil war!   It's going to end up the same way.  Why?   Because it did last time, that's why!  Because the union in 1865 was worth preserving that's why.
> 
> It's not 1865, there is nothing in this country worth preserving, and both sides know it.



I'd fight for the north to get rid of Texas.  Hell yea!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> I'd fight for the north to get rid of Texas.  Hell yea!



Oh, they're not talking about North Korea - and we all know you'd fight for them...


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

WorldWatcher said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Words from the only Texan I would respect"
> ...


Sam Houston is also considered the father of the State of Texas. He was President of Texas and later, its first governor. His defeat of the Mexican army who basically slaughtered everyone in Golaid and at the Alamo catapulted him to International admiration when he sent the Mexican leader, Santa Ana, back home after handing his butt to him at San Jacinto. He spent his life making peace with the local Indians, treating the Mexican allies he earned like other men, rehabilitating people sent to prison, and pleading with other Texas leaders to stay neutral during the civil war. By that time, they had forgotten all that he did for Texas at San Jacinto and sided with the cotton lobby that was angry at northern mills for using politicians to keep cotton prices unreasonably low. Texans were deaf to slave rights, so their focus was to gain freedom to trade with Europe independently of the Northern States whho were demanding them to grow cotton cheap while at the same time threatening to take away slaves, upon whom they depended to keep cotton cheap and competitive.

Sam Houston wanted Texas not involved in the war between the states. He viewed it as shooting oneself in the foot. He was a good man, but he couldn't stop the civil war. His vision went unheded. He was a giant of a man.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > I'd fight for the north to get rid of Texas.  Hell yea!
> ...



You don't even know who the fuck you are, so how the hell would you know what people you've never even met would do?  Blow me!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


It figures a fruiter like you would know the location.  Favorite hangout?


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals actually believe in refighting the civil war! It's going to end up the same way. Why? Because it did last time, that's why! Because the union in 1865 was worth preserving that's why.
> ...


 Really?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> It's not 1865, there is nothing in this country worth preserving, and both sides know it.




If that's how you feel then get the fuck out. We don't need you. The Union is more than worth preserving. If you can't appreciate that then you don't deserve to be here. You keep posting crap like this, but here you still are. Are you a hypocrite, or just lacking in the courage of your convictions?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> You don't even know who the fuck you are, so how the hell would you know what people you've never even met would do?  Blow me!



I know that you're a sleazy little leftist fucktard.

You have an IQ in the low 70's and cut & paste from the hate sites.

Is there anything else to know about you?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals actually believe in refighting the civil war!   It's going to end up the same way.  Why?   Because it did last time, that's why!  Because the union in 1865 was worth preserving that's why.
> ...




No you wouldn't. You don't seem to understand or appreciate America in general at all. To denigrate one of our great states is to disrespect and besmirch them all. I don't think you'd fight for anything under any circumstances. You seem to forget that there are probably millions of Texans who share your far, far left political views, but you don't care as long as you can take your prissy, pretentious, snide little pot-shots.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even know who the fuck you are, so how the hell would you know what people you've never even met would do?  Blow me!
> ...


His avatar reflects his intelligence.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...




You should leave that kind of comment to others, because _you_ are in no position to judge anyone's intelligence.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


You're just as bad, Asshole.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



I only argue with people with an IQ over 50, and you don't qualify.  Now, back to your crack pipe in your trailer.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Again, if you don't have an IQ above 50, and you don't qualify, you don't matter.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > You don't even know who the fuck you are, so how the hell would you know what people you've never even met would do?  Blow me!
> ...




These "Projection" kind of posts always crack me up.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...


Morons are easily amused.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Someone shit you in a corner and watched you grow.  Disappear useless Texan.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm not a Texan, you dumb shit.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Even worse - a Texas admirer or wanna be.  That's pretty fucked up to even think like that!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He's not a Texan.

He's a wanna-be with a man crush on Texans.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> I only argue with people with an IQ over 50, and you don't qualify.  Now, back to your crack pipe in your trailer.



Why do you only argue with people who have at least double your IQ?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You sure behave like one.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...


Brilliant!  Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...




Really? Where have I ever denigrated Texas or any other state in the Union? Go fetch me an example if you can.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Did you miss this:


You don't seem to understand or appreciate America in general at all. To denigrate one of our great states is to disrespect and besmirch them all. You seem to forget that there are probably millions of Texans who share your far, far left political views, but you don't care as long as you can take your prissy, pretentious, snide little pot-shots.

What's wrong with you? Why do you hate America?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'm talking about snide pot-shots, like you just mentioned.  You're just as bad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



And you behave like a feral baboon.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





Are you here for any other purpose than to troll this thread?


----------



## 1Templar (Feb 27, 2013)

The boys and girls who cried wolf.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Mommy, is that the state of Texas?





You are an anti-American piece of trash.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I suggest you re-read your own comments, asshole.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Mommy, is that the state of Texas?
> ...


Can't argue with you on that one.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Mommy, is that the state of Texas?
> ...



Then let's talk about a REAL true American, from Texas.....  Tom DeLay maybe?  Ken Lay?  DICK CHENEY?  LBJ?  Or, choose the criminal of your own choice.


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Cheney's from Wyoming, via Nebraska.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



My error.  Wonder how he got so tied into the Texas syndicate?  Anyway, is he still alive?


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


LOL!  What was that Mo was sayin' about his I.Q.?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...





What country do you live in?


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 27, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My bad. He only HINTED at it. That's much more responsible of him. 


> Gov. Rick Perry: Texas Could Secede, Leave Union
> 
> "There's a lot of different scenarios," Perry said. "We've got a great union. There's absolutely no reason to dissolve it. But if Washington continues to thumb their nose at the American people, you know, who knows what might come out of that. But Texas is a very unique place, and we're a pretty independent lot to boot."
> 
> He said when Texas entered the union in 1845 it was with the understanding it could pull out.



Boy, you really showed me, didn't you Mr. Republic of Texas?


----------



## 1Templar (Feb 27, 2013)

Throughout history there are those who, for one reason or another, think that they would be better off going their own way, never realizing that there is always strength in numbers. Their self inflated ego disappears when their inflated vision, of the future, blows up in their face... then they tell their neighbors that they were never for it. Must have been so and so's fault.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Technically, yes.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...


Fucking idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...




What country do you live in?


----------



## EriktheRed (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



That's Shemp.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 27, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


You know how brothers tend to look alike.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



More Projective behavior....  He's on a roll, folks!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



NOT the fuckin' Republic of Texas!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

S.J. said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



I guess it was his Enron ties that threw me.  Who really gives a shit where Cheney is from?  Probably not even his wife and certainly not his gay daughter.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Wyoming and Texas both suck from the same government tit. Cheney was CEO of the oil service corporation Halliburton and you tell me why they were chosen to be general contractor in Iraq! Alaska and Wyoming are at the top of the list getting money from the federal govenment, numbers one and two.



> Federal Aid to State and Local Governments, Per Capita Amounts by State, by Agency: Fiscal Year 2010



Figure #5, page x: http://www.census.gov/prod/2011pubs/fas-10.pdf


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...




Pay attention, I asked what country not what state.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Who really gives a shit where Cheney is from?  Probably not even his wife and certainly not his gay daughter.




Have you always been such a hateful little stain, or is it something you've been working on?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Who really gives a shit where Cheney is from?  Probably not even his wife and certainly not his gay daughter.
> ...



Cheney's the hater, the most sinister, evil motherfucker to ever disgrace Washingstan, DC.  My tone fits his aura. Fuck Cheney and fuck you!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> More Projective behavior....  He's on a roll, folks!



Get thee to a baboonary.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> NOT the fuckin' Republic of Texas!



The Republic of North Korea, Knobgobbler?


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Joke's on you - The Republic of Texas is the ad hoc name of Texas - they're arrogant enough to think they are their own country, yet their calls for "secession" are a pantywaste cry for pity while they continue to suck off the federal government's tit - the SAME federal government they say they hate.  They're so hypocritical and stupid to even see their own contradictions.


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > NOT the fuckin' Republic of Texas!
> ...



Hey, Texas takes great pride in their "independence" (yea, right) so let's give them their props and call them what they think they are - their own nation.  Just don't cut off their federal corporate welfare!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 27, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



_"Cheney's from Wyoming...Casper...the only place whiter than the ghost" - Bill Maher_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

Synthaholic said:


> _"Cheney's from Wyoming...Casper...the only place whiter than the ghost" - Bill Maher_



Do you think white people should be rounded up for forced labor camps? Maybe Dear Leader can issue an executive order that all whites be rehabilitated through labor?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > More Projective behavior....  He's on a roll, folks!
> ...



^ RW morals right there, folks!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 27, 2013)

bodecea said:


> ^ RW morals right there, folks!



^Shit flinging feral baboon morals right there, folks.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 27, 2013)

Seems like a lot of words and no action.  That's Texans all right, all hat and no cattle.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



Delta is ready when you are.
Non stop flights to Russia.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Seems like a lot of words and no action.  That's Texans all right, all hat and no cattle.



Talk like Tarzan
Play like Jane..

Saw a lot of them in my playing days!


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 27, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


Now you see how you libs are, 1st you get the normal people to agree to all sorts of bad things as you referred to here (passing it off as normal), and as soon as they (the real normal people) agree to let many ridiculous things to go on in society now, then you libs turn on them, and then quickly use it against them... Talk about the ultimate set up, I mean wow! 

True Conservatives with values or True Christians and/or family types in America, have been duped in this nation so badly by the libs that it just isn't funny anymore. The libs set it all up as if everything is supposed to be ok no matter what people do in their lives, then as soon as the other groups are duped by this, the libs are the first to try and use it against them, even though they were the author of most of the bad we see now in America, otherwise as far as these things go in which you tried to use against another here.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

Image not appropriate, edited.

*Texas, we salute you!*


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ^ RW morals right there, folks!
> ...



^ and even more...let's give the RWr an encore!


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

JosefK said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


 Your link is three years old. It was a misquote and did not reflect what was actually said nor the context.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 27, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



You stinking ass conservatives support the political party that duped the Christians. How many of those Christians know it was the Republican appointees to the Supreme Court that made Roe v Wade the law of the land? Why would I as a Christian support a political party that goes out of it's way to screw over the working class and poor people? 

The whole world isn't made up of stupid people like you. Run your mouths all you want, because you don't have the balls to do jack!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Feb 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



They believe everything right wing radio and TV pipes to them and are so simple-minded they often repeat what they've heard from the likes of Limpnuts and Hannity verbatim.  Anyone who lets people like that do their thinking was given their great brain by mistake, the spinal chord would have been sufficient, as Einstein said.  Same for playbook reciting liberals too.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



So, there's a time limit on quotes? 

Misquote you say? Well, let's watch the video then 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5xTxcFA398]Rick Perry / Austin Tea Party ::: On Secession and "Right Wing Extremism" - YouTube[/ame]

"oops"...


----------



## alan1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Politics forum, people, lets stick to the rules.

Edit to add,
http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...ill-be-removed-from-the-politics-section.html

See example 1
Us mods have removed a few posts that do not contain content relative to the discussion.
If your post was removed, take the hint.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 27, 2013)

@ fweedumbecki


----------



## Samson (Feb 27, 2013)

46. Texas gave the world the Quaid brothers, who have given us some great performances both off and on the screen. 

And we just don't mean Randy with the off-screen stuff, either


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 27, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like a lot of words and no action.  That's Texans all right, all hat and no cattle.
> ...




In my "playing days" I heard such talk from punks like you while seated in the cage in the back of an Interceptor.  Funny thing is, once in the sally port they shut up right quick.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wry Catcher said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



In your playing days and now you are obviously so ignorant that you fail to see that I was AGREEING WITH YOU. I was speaking of the Texans, not you.
And in your ignorance you call me a punk.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> KnobbyWalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Who really gives a shit where Cheney is from? Probably not even his wife and certainly not his gay daughter.
> ...


 I think the DNC has sent trolls around to post stupid stuff and make the nation a little chaotic. I just put people who say mean personal stuff on ignore for a few days until they move on to the next DNC hit target. Right now, they're destroying Texas and the Texas governor for their purposes. I don't think they know what kind of damage they're doing to the nation, unless they just want an all-out bloody civil war or something if they don't get this or that unsustainable luxury concession from other people in the country.

I wonder how many websites they're doing this same thing on with other players, using Texas as their whipping boy.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


 You're ranking on Texans too? The Texas I live in didn't have 22,022 of our men come home from WWII. My mom said one lady in the neighborhood was so sad when both her husband and son were killed within 3 weeks of each other she couldn't get out of her house for several months while she was mourning. All the ladies took caseroles and stuff to keep her going until one day, she got up and started baking cookies and sending them overseas to the companies her men served in to whoever was left. Too many telegrams went out to too many neighbors. It wasn't a happy time for anyone in Texas.

Yet here you all are, eating our liver over things we have no control over.


----------



## Samson (Feb 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Interesting theory.

However, wouldn't they try harder not to appear so obviously ignorant?

IMHO most of these posts are being generated from the Governor's Mansion in Austin to make Anti-Texas Proponents look ridiculous.

I'm pretty sure "Knobbywash" was a nickname given to a Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader before she was dismissed for "unlady-like behaviour."


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 27, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...





You'd better clean yourself up before worrying about anyone else, shitstain.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 27, 2013)

Samson said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Used to post on two or three different forums/boards. They do the same thing everywhere in lockstep. It's just a tactic to accomplish an organized situation created for the next "event." to sway public opinion. They were pushing here to see how far they could go with scatological photographs, nudity, etc. They're testing each website. Human beings don't mean anything to them. It's party uber alles. They get bonuses for learning the parameters of tolerance in the off-season, then pushing the envelope in the next election. They are using Texas, because hating Texas gets a big applause from certain states who hate everyone from Texas and Oklahoma (I've lived there.)

It's an exercise in ill will for a cause of high-fiving states they really don't want to lose.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dubya said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


What in the world are you ranting about ? The libs have talked this nation into total social chaos among the cultures, and also have precisely talked (with the strong arm of the federal government) this nation into it's own disintegration, and this as found now within the social moral fabric of this once great nation. The libs have caused the Americans to begin disrespecting each other to the point of causing a separation to occur within this nation amongst certain groups (weakening them), who have now lost their way in a nation that once was built up by these groups who were united and working for the most part together.

Now look what the libs have done ! I don't believe this nation can stand many more lead roles by the libs or even by bad repubs, because they all seem to produce huge problems when they get in charge of this nation. We need someone who is well balanced and right for the people, and not just for the corporate elite and rich, but not also lead by groups who figure the person will work mostly for them and not for everyone as Americans as it should be.


----------



## Samson (Feb 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



I honestly do not think there are "certain states who hate everyone from Texas and Oklahoma"

..............




...............

Well, Ok, maybe there are certain states who hate everyone from Oklahoma.


----------



## Dante (Feb 27, 2013)

Texas is just masturbating in the soup


----------



## bodecea (Feb 27, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > KnobbyWalsh said:
> ...



Of course.   It's all a conspiracy.   It's not just people TIRED of all the Texas whining and constant threats to secede.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2013)

Samson said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


 There are. I lived in one of them for 5 years.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> Texas is just masturbating in the soup


 That's just sick on so many levels.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 28, 2013)

JosefK said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 28, 2013)

Samson said:


> 46. Texas gave the world the Quaid brothers, who have given us some great performances both off and on the screen.
> 
> And we just don't mean Randy with the off-screen stuff, either



Oh lookie. Fabio is sucking off Texas again.


----------



## blackcherry (Feb 28, 2013)

From an outside EU  perspective , many people see  Texas as the place where American stupidity is  at its most obvious  and where  what we call Hilly Billy attitudes flourish at their banal worst .
This may be terribly unfair , but , as a generality , aren't Texans so incredibly boring .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 28, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Texas is just masturbating in the soup
> ...



Dainty does that with every cup o noodles he eats....

Which one is the noodle and which is the......


----------



## Meathead (Feb 28, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> From an outside EU  perspective , many people see  Texas as the place where American stupidity is  at its most obvious  and where  what we call Hilly Billy attitudes flourish at their banal worst .
> This may be terribly unfair , but , as a generality , aren't Texans so incredibly boring .


Self-righteous Europeans are even worse. Czechs aren't too bad, but it gets much worse to the west.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Texas is just masturbating in the soup
> ...



Lighten up Frances. You can stop training for the special olympics. not even they would take you


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Not funny. I have coached some of those kids for their Olympics.
Think about it man.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



  good for you

now what do you want, a medal or a chest to pin it on?  No one made fun out of the special olympians. Lighten up francis


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Making fun of the Special Olympics is something he picked up from our president.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...





> *Unkotare*
> Registered User
> Member #31918
> 
> ...



Now we know Unkie was in special ed.  

where the hell does she get callousness?


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Making fun out of Special Olympics? How so?  

you people are so pc

grow the fuck up


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2013)

blackcherry said:


> From an outside EU perspective , many people see Texas as the place where American stupidity is at its most obvious and where what we call Hilly Billy attitudes flourish at their banal worst .
> This may be terribly unfair , but , as a generality , aren't Texans so incredibly boring .


You think? You may be speaking English instead of German on account of Texas Native and allied commander of the invasion of France and Germany in WWII, General Dwight D. Eisenhower. Imagine that.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 28, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


 Thank you for your great public service, Gawdawg. My husband's Kiwanis club sponsored the Special Olympics in our community in Wyoming annually. It does untold good across the nation and is such a commendable thing to do. 

/doffing cap


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


Dante should be ashamed of himself.  What a creep!


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

S.J. said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



get a grip. No one is dissing the Special Olympics. Stop being so friggin pc


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...




Whining about rep, little bitch? Nothing you didn't deserve.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Thank you for your great public service, Gawdawg. My husband's Kiwanis club sponsored the Special Olympics in our community in Wyoming annually. It does untold good across the nation and is such a commendable thing to do.
> 
> /doffing cap



Too friggin funny. Patting themselves on the back. Wearing their specialness on their sleeves. 

Go down to the Post Office and salute a flag  willya?  "Thank you for your great public service" you sound like teh friggin Wizard of OZ


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



there you go again. LOL  whining?

laughing at you.  what an idiot.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You are using their shortcomings for personal gain in attacking others as you lack any original thought or facts relative to the subject at hand.
And obviously too arrogant to know it.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Personal gain?   Funny is funny. Stop being so pc.

I love it when pat-self-on-the-back do gooders go all pc. friggin funnier than Special Olympics jokes.

Jokes, get it?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



You do not make jokes about handicapped kids Moe.
I am 58 years old and know better.
Show some class as I bet you have it in you.
Do better next time and let it go now.
Quit making excuses. Your comments were low class. Let it go and move on.
We all make mistakes.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...


It's one thing to step in shit, it's another to roll around in it.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




No, you're whining like a little bitch. It's obvious to everyone, just like it's obvious you're a callous, no-class, low life piece of shit.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



okay whack-a-doodle...okay.

I just warned your cell mate about posting PMs. how cool is that, Dante looking out for your sorry arses?


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping to divert attention from your inappropriate comments with that lame nonsense?


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Gadawg73 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Lighten up Francis,. The joke wasn't about the kids.  JEsus, you self-important self righteous assholes are weird.


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

Ann Coulter: Obama: 'Stage 3 Romneysia' - because cancer references are HILARIOUS," she tweeted. "If he's 'the smartest guy in the room' it must be *one retarded room*."


----------



## Dante (Feb 28, 2013)

YPL: Slo Mo - Rappin Retard


----------



## S.J. (Feb 28, 2013)

I suppose he thinks he's funny.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I suppose he thinks he's funny.



No, he now knows that he made a stupid, inappropriate comment, but his pride won't let him just admit he was a callous asshole and let it go. He'll now keep doubling down to show how 'edgy' he is.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgVdY3SfbI]Family Guy - Craig Hoffman - YouTube[/ame]


 Some fools just don't know when to stop digging...


----------



## Dante (Mar 1, 2013)

funny is funny. 

you people remind me of DU. Those pathetic progressives banned me after I asked something about "black fat woman" on The View  

so pc


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2013)

Dante said:


> funny is funny.






And you are not.


----------



## blackcherry (Mar 1, 2013)

Meathead said:


> blackcherry said:
> 
> 
> > From an outside EU  perspective , many people see  Texas as the place where American stupidity is  at its most obvious  and where  what we call Hilly Billy attitudes flourish at their banal worst .
> ...



I like your well chosen name -- pin point accuracy it seems .
I see you confuse accurate general observation with simple name calling 
The vast bulk of Americans would neither fit into European culture or even grasp it . They have become so insular that they confuse military strength and Coca Cola with "Might" .
You could possibly destabilise us by  boring us to near  death .


----------



## Samson (Mar 1, 2013)

S.J. said:


> I suppose he thinks he's funny.



who?


----------



## Samson (Mar 1, 2013)

bodecea said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



_Tired_


What's this your 92nd post in the thread?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 1, 2013)

Samson said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose he thinks he's funny.
> ...


Dante.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dante said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Just go ahead and admit that was a slip up and move on.
Man up. The only way you learn things is from other sources.
Let it go, learn from your mistakes.
Or do it again and remain a pompous fuck.


----------



## Samson (Mar 2, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Oh, _you see his posts_.


I don't have that problem.


----------



## ima (Mar 2, 2013)

If a majority of Texans can spell secession, I say let them go. But they keep all their beaners.


----------

